# Games Everyone Likes BUT You



## Evolus (Jun 17, 2009)

Since there was a "games only you seem to like" thread, I figured this one was the perfect compliment. Are there any games that everyone else rants and raves about, but you just can't get into them? Please note that the following viewpoints are my _opinions_, please treat them as such. I'm not wanting to start a flame war here... I know how easily us nerds can become irritated when faced with differing video game opinions. ^_~

I know I'll be stunning most of you by naming the following games, but I've never liked World of Warcraft, Left 4 Dead, Team Fortress 2, or Halo.

World of Warcraft - Not so much because the game itself is bad, in fact it looks pretty cool, but I _hate_ what it does to people. Since I have a fairly addictive personality, I know that I could easily get addicted to WoW, so I'd just rather not play it and save myself from losing 90% of my life. I enjoy going outside and having a social life, thanks. Oh, and getting laid.

(Didn't mean to personally offend anyone with the above statement, since I know that doesn't apply to _everyone_ who plays the game.)

Left 4 Dead - Simply doesn't interest me. Also, when people keep asking me daily "Hey dude, have you played Left 4 Dead?" eventually it just kinda starts irritating me and makes me not want to play it at all.

Team Fortress 2 - Repetative, annoying, and pointless, in my opinion. Also another one of those games that people are constantly asking me to play, which eventually turns me off from it.

Halo - Possibly the biggest offender of the bunch for me. In my opinion, Halo brought absolutely _nothing_ new to the table that other FPSs hadn't brought long ago. Want a futuristic FPS? Try Unreal Tournament, an actually _good_ FPS that came out in 1999, far before Halo's time. Halo simply copies the concepts of the games before it and tweaks them a bit to make it more "unique." Halo's exposure as one of the most influential console FPSs was what kept it alive.

*Cautiously steps off the pedastal.*

Someone else care to venture their opinion forth? ^_^'''


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jun 17, 2009)

World of Warcraft, Halo, Tales of Symphonia, Final Fantasy VII.

Didn't see what the big deal was about Wow, hate FPS and playing it didn't change my opinion, and the last two are "supposedly" the best game EVER and the fans just kill it for me. I've grown to hate both..despite being a hardcore Tales fan and sort of a FF fan now...

THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE GOOD THINGS! D:<


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo series
Mario stuff
Call of Duty series
Gears of War
Metal Gear Series
World of Warcraft
pretty much every JRPG
pretty much every fighting game
Pretty much every game that has "Tom Clancy" in front of the title

I could go on and on.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo 3 - Like the others, Halo 3 brought nothing new to the table. Unlike the others, though, Halo 3 didn't really even _present_ the game elements it uses in an original way, like the others did, and it's just plain out less amusing. I'm not a huge fan or CE or Halo2, but they're good enough to stay off this list unlike Halo3, the series' steaming turd.

Bioshock - The developers pretty much got rid of all the environment interaction from System Shock 2, made the story a bit more boring and applied a fresh layer of visual paint and _OMG STEAMPUNK_. The combat system isn't improved upon enough for it to make the game any better than System Shock, and it didn't feel as much like an immersive struggle as System Shock 2 did.(My favorite thing about it) Granted, it was good enough for me to play it all the way through 'cause I had nothing better to do, but it's far from being either fantastic or deserving of the Game Of The Year award it got.

Every Guitar Hero except for World Tour - Virtual guitar is cool, but it makes my hands hurt, like, really bad. So I don't like it. Love the drums in World Tour, though.

Crackdown - AAARGHFFF WHAT THE FUCK THE CONTROLS SUCK I CAN'T PLAY THIS.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 17, 2009)

everyone seems to like the hell out of valkyrie profile, but i can't help rolling my eyes at basically everything everyone in that game says


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 17, 2009)

We'll eventually discover everybody hates WoW I guess.
Besides that, there isn't much that annoys me. Maybe the entire Nintendo series which are plainly stupid, and thank god, unavailable on PC for most.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2009)

Evolus said:


> Since there was a "games only you seem to like" thread, I figured this one was the perfect compliment.


There is no I in *complement*.


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 17, 2009)

Call of Duty 4.  :|


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 17, 2009)

Dead Rising, my friends insist on boring me with the details of events and things they have deemed humorous. I just tell them to stop talking about it.

Bioshock, never played it, don't want to.

Fallout 3, I don't know what it is, but I find very little captivating in Fallout. Perhaps the scenery is to post-apocalipticish for my mind to tolerate.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jun 17, 2009)

Fallout 3, L4D


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 17, 2009)

Everyone I know likes Castle Crashers. Honestly, I find it boring and stupid.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2009)

Fallout 3 and Oblivion.

Can't think of any others.



CrispSkittlez said:


> Fallout 3, I don't know what it is, but I find very little captivating in Fallout. Perhaps the scenery is to post-apocalipticish for my mind to tolerate.



It's actually not post-apoc enough in many spots for my mind to tolerate.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 17, 2009)

They were good as games in themselves, but I have to agree with you, the last two Bethesta titles were complete messes.

(Which no longer makes these "games everybody likes but you"  )


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 17, 2009)

The Final Fantasy VII award is when a million and a half people say that the game is the absolute best and it winds up not even being half of what people say it is. Now consider that people hype the game up to be absolutely the best game of all time. For me that is Tactics Ogre and it is going to be *very* hard to get me to like something better than tactics Ogre.


Winners of the Final Fantasy VII award include:

*Team Fortress 2* = Severely disappointed upon hearing it has appeal to everyone, even people who use FPSes as a sedative only to find that it's another First Person Snoozer underneath the graphics that show me that Westerners aren't afraid of artstyles and Payload. Payload is the only thing that saves this otherwise mediocre game from being something I'd just shelve and never play again. I rarely had any motivation to continue playing it, that's what's important. When the game stops being fun, then what motivates me to start playing the game again? The hope that maybe someone will decide to stop being competitive and decide to do something fun like a medic conga line? Nope, too random. And every time I start to feel like I'm getting motivated it's instantly ruined by having to mute half the server and play the game in a Concentration camp server where nobody believes in having fun. (Sadly, furry pound you wind up being like this too.) 

Halo 2 and 3 = I liked the first Halo game. I didn't so much like these and found massive hype backlash in these. Multiplayer didn't strike me as anything too new, and it is the number one reason I am not touching Xbox live with a ten foot pole.

PRetty much most games in the FPS genre in general. Namely because I don't give a fucking shit about multiplayer and am waiting for developers to realize how much wasted potential there is. Come on...you're supposed to be BETTER than Japanese studios yet you're afraid to try unconventional subjects or to stop using the colour Brown for everything. I know there are some games I'd really like to play underneath the Male Centric Power fantasies. You had STALKER and Bioshock, did you not?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 17, 2009)

I like Halo... but only the campaign, or private games. I typically suck online, so unless I'm playing with a bunch of friends, I try not to play it (Although double EXP weekend is a small exception). The same goes for Call of Duty, although I don't like it as much as Halo.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

^I actually can't stand Halo's single player (generic-ass sci fi story line, terrible music, embarrassingly copy-pasta level design), but I still keep buying them for the multiplayer.

Also Pikmin and The Sims.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 17, 2009)

I think soon the hype backlash with Halo 2 and 3 may reverse itself and become critical backlash in the words of TVTropes.  I had a few moments on Halo's multiplayer but quit when Halo 2 cam eout and almost everyone abandoned it. (And I didn't bother with an Xbox back then.)


----------



## Seas (Jun 17, 2009)

Sims series , Jrpg's , Sports games, WoW .

Sims: Was fun to try at first , but got bored extremely quickly , realizing there isn't much in it than simulating a nonfictional life.

Jrpg's: They almost NEVER have the depth, character customization and tactical options than the (better ones of ) Wrpgs.

Sports games: Not my interest group really (and the few sports I do IRL, well, I only do them IRL, duh )

Wow: Lots of grinding, gets boring after a while, grinding, shallow customization, grinding, restricted pvp....did I mention it's a grindfest?


----------



## Myasa (Jun 17, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII. Most boring, horribly made, stereotypical game ever. Not to mention easy and just plain nonaddictive. And I'm a Final Fantasy fanatic too.

Oh, also, most FPSes.


----------



## Kipple (Jun 17, 2009)

Fallout 3, Oblivion, Morrowind, and Disgaea series. Fallout 3/Oblivion never struck me as interesting or difficult. Morrowind was promising but everything came off as really bland and ho-hum, which seems to be the case with a lot Western PC games. Modding didn't really alleviate most of my issues with the game.

Loved Persona 2 and liked Persona 4 but wasn't a fan of Persona 3. Persona 2 was dark, funny, and rather fun despite the load of problems that weigh down most jRPGs of its time. Persona 3 and 4 were sort of bad at the rogue-like thing and the watered-down social sim didn't help either. Persona 4 was a lot better about weaving the two together, as well as being overall more daring than P3 (which is funny considering P3 is the 'mock suicide is awesome' game).


----------



## AlexX (Jun 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Maybe the entire Nintendo series which are plainly stupid, and thank god, unavailable on PC for most.


What are you talking about? There's ROMs, ISOs, and crap for every single nintendo game in existance to play on your PC.


----------



## Torinir (Jun 17, 2009)

L4D, The America's Army series of games, Gears of War, Halo

L4D: Sorry, but zombie games aren't my thing. Thanks.

AA: Good concept, but kinda makes me want to fall asleep.

GoW: I find the 3rd person, over the shoulder camera to be too distracting for me.

Halo: It's Halo. Need I say more?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2009)

Bioshock, FO3, The Sims.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to go so far as to say that I dislike second life and Team Fortress 2


----------



## Kajet (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo, Morrowind...


----------



## Fenra (Jun 17, 2009)

The entirety of the resident evil series.... I just dont understand the appeal, dodgy camera work, poor controls, horrendous voice acting, even worse plots... even resi-evil 4 didnt save it for me, you switched the camera, horray, but you forgot about everthing else it failed on.... and dont get me started on the "movies" *shudder*

just my 2 cents


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo, and just about every other FPS out there. Also, sports games. Eww.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 17, 2009)

HALO :V

I think it shit and very overhyped to the max.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo...

Guitar hero: Now it is getting repetitive.

Sonic

The new "Legend of spyro series": I don't like the gameplay at all.

etc...etc...


----------



## Kajet (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow... NO love for master chef...

I know it's spelled chief but if he was a portly chef who would spout humorous one liners every once in a while it'd probably be more entertaining.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Wow... NO love for master chef...
> 
> I know it's spelled chief but if he was a portly chef who would spout humorous one liners every once in a while it'd probably be more entertaining.



Like Gex?


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2009)

Oblivion.

Guitar Hero now, though I liked the first one when it was first out.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like Gex?



Exactly! Why do people go for REALISM when it isn't as entertaining as humor?

THANKFULLY most FPS's haven't gone full blown sims-esque realism like The Ship...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 17, 2009)

Fenra said:


> The entirety of the resident evil series.... I just dont understand the appeal, dodgy camera work, poor controls, horrendous voice acting, even worse plots... even resi-evil 4 didnt save it for me, you switched the camera, horray, but you forgot about everthing else it failed on.... and dont get me started on the "movies" *shudder*
> 
> just my 2 cents



HEY!

RE2's Voice acting was actually pretty good, compared to all the other RE PSX (Newf I swear if you say anything...) games.


That is all. And I'm a big RE fan. I like the controls (better than the Up-up on the screen in some cases), I like the swiss cheese plot, and it's just so goddamn quotable. 


Also, I hate FF8. FF7 was always "good", but not great to me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 18, 2009)

most Wii games, fucking hate moving anything above my elbows voluntarily to play games, fucking Nintendo, trying to get me to excersice. anyhing past Guitar Hero 2, Rockband games. games that sacrifice story, depth, and length for shity and both non-shity multiplayer


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I'm going to go so far as to say that I dislike second life and Team Fortress 2



I rarely hear anything positive about Second Life.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2009)

Recent Crash Bandicoot titles on my PSP. What? I like collecting things. You can probably tell by game collection. R&C has raritarium, The Force Unleashed has Jedi Holocrons, Assassin's Creed has flags, Mirror's Edge has bags and Trophies, Lego Star Wars has studs, canisters, red bricks, gold bricks, characters, etc.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

fallout 3. bethesda killed the fallout series! fallout, fallout 2 and fallout: tactics were great games.
and yeah, second life sucks. as does WoW


----------



## kashaki (Jun 18, 2009)

Mass Effect. 
God that game sucked.


----------



## Envy (Jun 19, 2009)

Halo.
I went in expecting a good, maybe even great game. What I got was terrible, repetitive level design and gameplay that's little more than just shooting a bunch of guys semi-strategically. Oh sure, shooting can be fun at first, but it gets old, fast.

Compare, if you will, Devil May Cry. Now, I didn't like Devil may Cry either, but it is still a good game to me. Devil May Cry is a game where you walk into a room, kill everything and proceed. This is pretty much the same thing you do in Halo, but with a difference: DMC is about your character. It's not so much about the enemies as it is you looking awesome. It's further topped with bosses that add a sense of accomplishment to your actions, and a milestone in where you are. Halo, meanwhile, is not about looking cool; your just a standard FPS protagonist in first person, and don't really do anything cool in gameplay with any sort of regularity. It touts itself as having no bosses, as if an action game can be fully supported by a bunch of mooks as enemies. Some games might be able to pull this off... Halo is not one of those games.

There are other games everyone else likes but me, but I generally consider them good games that I'm just not interested in, ie, GTA. Halo is one of the few I simply consider outright *bad* and not worthy of my time.

As such, I'm happy this gets so much hate here :3


----------



## Dayken (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty much any Pokemon game from Silver on. I have nothing against the series, just simply grew out of it and lost interest. Animal Crossing does nothing for me either.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 19, 2009)

Pokemon Gold/Silver and below.

I don't care what anyone says, those games are dated and offer nothing special that the new ones haven't improved upon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

Chrono Trigger, some of the famous FF.

tri-Ace games > them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2009)

Tales of Phantasia
Tales of Symphonia 
Tales of Symphonia 2
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Innocence
Tales of Graces
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy IIIV
Final Fantasy X and up.
Mother 3
Chrono Trigger
Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu 3 
The Devil May Cry series
Guitar Hero 2 and up.
The King of Fighters series
The Art of Fighting series
The Fatal Fury series
The Melty Blood series
Arcana heart
Soul calibur 2 and up.
Super smash bros. Melee/Brawl


----------



## Riptor (Jun 19, 2009)

Lemme see...

Samurai Showdown (They can't even spell the name properly!)
Halo
JRPGs
Pokemon
Sports games
Dead or Alive (All boobs and no game, IMO.)


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't pick up many games I end up regretting, but it does unavoidably happen....

_Blast Works_:  Who the hell composed that soundtrack?  They wouldn't know music if somebody dropped a piano on them.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jun 19, 2009)

Halo, definitly Halo.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

Evolus said:


> Since there was a "games only you seem to like" thread, I figured this one was the perfect compliment. Are there any games that everyone else rants and raves about, but you just can't get into them? Please note that the following viewpoints are my _opinions_, please treat them as such. I'm not wanting to start a flame war here... I know how easily us nerds can become irritated when faced with differing video game opinions. ^_~
> 
> I know I'll be stunning most of you by naming the following games, but I've never liked World of Warcraft, Left 4 Dead, Team Fortress 2, or Halo.
> 
> ...



*Halo series: e_e >_> $$$
Second Life: >_> x_x;  $$$ >8U >_<#
World of Warcraft: >_> $$$ >8U
Warhammer 40k: x_x; >8U
Rhythm games*: $$$ >8U @_@;
Any post-Gen Sonic the Hedgehog: >_> $$$ >8U >_<#
Any Resident Evil: >_> $$$ >8U >_<#
Dead Space: >_> $$$
Any Final Fantasy (IX onward): e_e >_> $$$ >8U
Any Metal Gear: >_> x_x; $$$ @_@; >_<#
Any post-Gen Phantasy Star: ;A;
The first Half-Life: >_<#
Devil May Cry 4: e_e >_> $$$ >8U*

KEY:
*e_e* - Too easy.
*>_>* - Unoriginal, overdone, badly-implemented, or stupid concept.
*x_x;* - _Boring!_ (Or otherwise bereft of appeal.)
*$$$* - Overhyped.
*>8U* - Rabid fanchildren.
*@_@;* - I suck at this kind of game.
*>_<#* - Painful gameplay.
*;A;* - Complete rape of original idea.

* With the exception of Donkey Conga 2. I like that one.



Kajet said:


> I know it's spelled chief but if he was a portly chef who would spout humorous one liners every once in a while it'd probably be more entertaining.


Depends. Would he be French or Swedish?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2009)

I like your ratings system


----------



## Koray (Jun 19, 2009)

*World of Warcraft
Any Final Fantasy game
The first Half-Life
Crysis *(the first one, didn't play the second)
*Any sports game, especially football <<*ewwww...
*Warcraft III - DotA *(I'll call this a meh..)
*The Sims 3 *(I liked Sims2 better >_<)
*Any Pokemon *except Silver/Gold/Crystal
*Devil May Cry 3
Devil May Cry 4 *(actually, with a good trainer it turns into a good game )


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> *The Sims 3 *(I liked Sims2 better >_<)



:O


----------



## darkfoxx606 (Jun 19, 2009)

World of Warcraft... not a game... it's a cult


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 19, 2009)

Anything under the EA Sports title.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto 4 :/ i was yelled at and harrassed for buying and returning it the same day...

Final Fantasy 8...
Legend of Dragoon
WoW
Call of Duty: World at War
Skate
Battlefield Bad Company and the sequel even though it isnt out yet :/
Anything with the words Yu Gi and Oh 
Dogz and Catz
Neopets my god i logged in after 4 years and they are not dead yet...hungry but not dead :/
Shellshock Nam '67

ive got alot more...lol


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> Final Fantasy 8...



Dude, almost NOBODY I have EVER talked to liked 8.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

funny thing is i liked it at one point...but after popping it in this week i realized why i stopped playing it...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> Shellshock Nam '67



are you kiding, i thought, in fact i know i was the only person who actually liked it and the sequal.
oh kingdom hearts both of those attempted abortions i wish would have gone straight to hell and the people that made them should be draged into the street and shot next to the people who made Rockband and any other music games past GH2.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

The first Gears of War.  It was monotonous(sp?) and I couldn't get past the Beserker part because Dom kept dying on me.  Escort mission FAIL!!!

Gears of War 2 kicks ass.  I loved it.  But the first one pissed me off.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> Grand Theft Auto 4 :/ i was yelled at and harrassed for buying and returning it the same day...


 
San Andreas was more fun.  GTA4 is a little bit TOO real for my taste.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of Phantasia
> 
> Final Fantasy II
> Final Fantasy IIIV


 
Wow, you really hate FF2, huh?

Also, what's wrong with ToP? Granted, my only experience was with the PSX version.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude. San Andreas was the pinnacle of the GTA series. Massive map, wide selection of vehicles, weapons, and customizations, and a damn good soundtrack.

Though Vice City ranks higher in that department IMO. Gotta love the 80's, man.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Dude. San Andreas was the pinnacle of the GTA series. Massive map, wide selection of vehicles, weapons, and customizations, and a damn good soundtrack.
> 
> Though Vice City ranks higher in that department IMO. Gotta love the 80's, man.


 
True, gotta love the 80s.  I like Vice City's setting better, but I like the sheer size and gameplay of GTA SA better.

Also, I forgot to mention Far Cry 2 earlier.  I HATE HATE HATE that piece of crap!!!  Boring as hell, respawning was ridiculous, the ending was easily the WORST ENDING OF THE DECADE, and the game was based off of a book called "Heart of Darkness", which I was forced to read senior year of high school, and I f****ng hated it.  God awful game.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

if you have never played ff2....the leveling system SUCKS :/


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> if you have never played ff2....the leveling system SUCKS :/


 
"ff2"?

Edit: oh, durr.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> if you have never played ff2....the leveling system SUCKS :/


 

I was just poking fun at the fact he had Final Fantasy II and "IIIV" on there.

But I know of the leveling system.

Speaking of which...

Grandia.

I actually gave up playing that he first time around due to you needng to level grind your spells and weapons just to get any real stat growth. And I have to use certain spells with certain people because their applicable weapons tend to be unable to level up a certain stat. Sue, the little girl of the game, had an attack stat equel to Feena, the well known adventurer (or faux adventurer... a rather odd plot point involving the area she worked in). That's because none of Feena's weapons can increase her str stat, so I *need* to get earth spells for her and constantly use them.

The so-so plot and the leveling system is the reason why I find Grandia II far, far, far superior than the first game. Sure, it's half as long but damnit I'm not going to fault a 20-25 hour RPG if it did almost everything great.

Also, Ryudo and Skye were voiced by "Liquid Snake" and "Colonel Campbell" respectively. Awesome.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> the game was based off of a book called "Heart of Darkness", which I was forced to read senior year of high school, and I f****ng hated it. God awful game.


 Oh *God.* You mean the one by Joseph Conrad?

 I had to read that too. I think everybody hates it after reading it.



Tycho said:


> I like your ratings system


Haha, well, I just didn't feel like typing out the reasoning for each game in full. But thank you.



DevianFur said:


> *Crysis *(the first one, didn't play the second)


I've never played it, but from what I've heard, Crysis isn't so much a game as it's cyber-Enzyte for DIY computer junkies.



> *Any sports game, especially football <<*ewwww...


Oh! I forgot about those. Seconded.



> *The Sims 3 *(I liked Sims2 better >_<)


Ah, there's another series that I forgot I disliked.


> *Any PokÃ©mon*
> *Devil May Cry 3
> Devil May Cry 4*


Oh, 3 was bad too? Hm, disappointing.
2 was also far too easy and thus terrible. I suppose I should've mentioned that, but I've never heard of anyone liking it.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Oh *God.* You mean the one by Joseph Conrad?
> 
> I had to read that too. I think everybody hates it after reading it.


 
Yes I do.  One of the worst books I've ever had to read.  But the Far Cry guys were practically worshipping Conrad when they made the game.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Yes I do.  One of the worst books I've ever had to read.  But the Far Cry guys were practically worshipping Conrad when they made the game.


Gahhh...
Nothing even _happened_ in that book...so, nothing even happens in the game, either, huh? Goddammit, developers...


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Gahhh...
> Nothing even _happened_ in that book...so, nothing even happens in the game, either, huh? Goddammit, developers...


 
Pretty much.  A lot of trying to avoid respawn points and random mortar locations.  The game randomly doubles in size, and you wait through the whole game, hoping for a badass ending to make up for the crappy gameplay, and the ending ends up being an even bigger s***stain than the rest of the game.  Don't ever play it, and don't ever read that book.  That is my advice.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Don't ever play it, and don't ever read that book.  That is my advice.


Too late for the latter, sadly, but I'll take it to heart.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> if you have never played ff2....the leveling system SUCKS :/


yeah, it does. I've never met anyone who actually _likes_ it though, unless that guy meant FFIV.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> if you have never played ff2....the leveling system SUCKS :/



It was really only a prototype before it started working better in games like Brave Fencer Musashi, Runescape, and Elder Scrolls where you at LEAST had SOME control over what stat you leveled up and the game didn't reward you for smacking your allies. It works better when there's only one character cause then you don't wind up with people like my Gus who had only 600 Health while Firion and Maria had nearly quadruple that cause no one ever thought of hitting Gus. (And thus, his defense was utter crap)


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

you had to take damage to get more health >: what kind of crap is that


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

Any Sims game
WoW
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicle games
Team Fortress and any that have and will come after it
All sports games except Hang Time for the N64
Almost 90% of those easy ass games that come out nowadays
I know there's more but there's some big ones.

Seriously, why do people like playing easy games? It's like saying you want the video game to beat itself. It's a waste of time unless you're 3.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Almost 90% of those easy ass games that come out nowadays



If it comes out on the 360 people will play them for gamerscore -.-


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> If it comes out on the 360 people will play them for gamerscore -.-



The 360 only holds a fourth of the games I speak of. Also, gamer scores are fucking retarded. It's like saying "Hey look guys, I'm awesome cause I got this many post! Durr hurr." I love peoples need to show how much they suck at having a social life.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> you had to take damage to get more health >: what kind of crap is that



It's based off of real life because if you want to get stronger or work on muscle groups then you have to work on the strength more so I can really see where they were going.

Except that you would get so many catch 22s arising in there. You gain HP by losing HP, but how on earth will that help you if you keep dying? You build up accuracy to hit enemies, but without accuracy, you can't hit the enemies! 


And I have no idea why people say they want nonlinearity in a game and then refuse to touch games that give the player more freedom by not even pushing you in a general direction.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 20, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Wow, you really hate FF2, huh?
> 
> Also, what's wrong with ToP? Granted, my only experience was with the PSX version.


 Phantasia was boring. :/


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's based off of real life because if you want to get stronger or work on muscle groups then you have to work on the strength more so I can really see where they were going.
> 
> Except that you would get so many catch 22s arising in there. You gain HP by losing HP, but how on earth will that help you if you keep dying? You build up accuracy to hit enemies, but without accuracy, you can't hit the enemies!


which is what i was getting at...you have to use magic to get more mp and the amount you have to use is rediculous just to get 5 more..same goes for everything in that game


----------



## Bambi (Jun 20, 2009)

The most recent Unreal Tournaments and ... a few akward, out there ones.

I can't remember which, but the first UT = Win.

New UT = Not old UT. 'Nough said.



pheonix said:


> The 360 only holds a fourth of the games I speak of. Also, gamer scores are fucking retarded. It's like saying "Hey look guys, I'm awesome cause I got this many post! Durr hurr." I love peoples need to show how much they suck at having a social life.


... the point of the achievement scale wasn't necessarly bragging rights, but you can bet that if someone uses it as such, than I've killed them at least once while playing any one of the games we both own. 

On the other hand though, I can respect the people who've gotten certain achievements that I have not.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The 360 only holds a fourth of the games I speak of. Also, gamer scores are fucking retarded. It's like saying "Hey look guys, I'm awesome cause I got this many post! Durr hurr." I love peoples need to show how much they suck at having a social life.


 
If anyone thinks he's cool because his gamerscore is high, you should punch him in the face and tell him to go search for his balls outdoors. All that means is that you have nothing better to do than play games all day. Go out and socialize, party, do something constructive.



> The most recent Unreal Tournaments and ... a few akward, out there ones.


 
Personally, I like the new UTs.  They're pretty fun imo.  But, that being said, I've never played the earlier versions.


----------



## Torinir (Jun 20, 2009)

I've played the entire Unreal Tournament series and the only one I didn't like was UT2003. That was an Epic failure, so to speak. The original UT, UT2004 and UT3 are all good in their own ways.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 20, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - For someone that grew up with the Zelda games since the first, it seemed like cheap fanservice.

Okami - It just doesn't appeal to me, though it mostly has to do with the fact that the main character is a wolf.  *dodges tomatoes*

Pheonix Wright - Looks boring, and most of the fandom likes to pair people together...

Final Fantasy 7 - Hey, I respect the franchise because the characters looks cool as hell!  But THIS one is just overhyped.  I've never even played through any of the games so why should I care?

Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum - I stopped playing the games since Ruby and Sapphire, they're just copies of the first ones.  THAT, and Lucario sucks.

SSBB - Boring copy of the same games.  The control is annoying and it doesn't need Sonic and Snake since they're NOT even NINTENDO CHARACTERS!  And no Mewtwo, he's been replaced by a certain blue pokemon I hate.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jun 20, 2009)

wii fit. most pointless game ever.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 20, 2009)

World of Warcraft.

"In this game, you pay $15 a month to grind until you're a high enough level to grind somewhere else! It'll be fun! "


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 21, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Okami - It just doesn't appeal to me, though it mostly has to do with the fact that the main character is a wolf.  *dodges tomatoes*


Have you tried playing it, though?
I didn't find it appealing until I'd actually given it a try.
I have heard many complaints about the Wii version, though, if that's a factor.


----------



## Skittle (Jun 21, 2009)

WoW
COD
Halo
Shadows of Collasus
A lot I currently can't think of


----------



## Bacu (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate every videogame ever. Am I original yet?


----------



## AlexX (Jun 22, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Except that you would get so many catch 22s arising in there. You gain HP by losing HP, but how on earth will that help you if you keep dying? You build up accuracy to hit enemies, but without accuracy, you can't hit the enemies!


Even more bizarre:
The most common strategy to train is to go into an area of low-level monsters and watch them gasp in horror as you have your party members beat up on themselves with everything you've got.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 22, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I hate every videogame ever. Am I original yet?


No.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Even more bizarre:
> The most common strategy to train is to go into an area of low-level monsters and watch them gasp in horror as you have your party members beat up on themselves with everything you've got.


i have an even better one...

how do you do more damage? build up your weapon skills..but wait how do you do that you ask? by hitting enemies! what happens if you have no mastery for a weapon? your boned! the damage sucks you cant hit anything therefore nothing goes up except your hp from all the damage you take :/

and the fact that there is a shield mastery, everyone can pretty much equip the same armor. to progress in the story you have to [LEARN] certain phrases and have items :/ what is this Final Fantasy: Learning Experience


----------



## Qoph (Jun 22, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy, played for maybe a total of 6 hours before I stopped and haven't picked it back up since.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jun 22, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> i have an even better one...
> 
> how do you do more damage? build up your weapon skills..but wait how do you do that you ask? by hitting enemies! what happens if you have no mastery for a weapon? your boned! the damage sucks you cant hit anything therefore nothing goes up except your hp from all the damage you take :/
> 
> and the fact that there is a shield mastery, everyone can pretty much equip the same armor. to progress in the story you have to [LEARN] certain phrases and have items :/ what is this Final Fantasy: Learning Experience


Here's what happened to me the first time I played this gawd-awful game. I spent 2 1/2 hours training on just the first city. Built up weapons, built up general stats. Went to the next city. Encountered a werewolf. BOOM game over. I don't even begin to save until i actually reach the next city because you know normally you get that far.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> Here's what happened to me the first time I played this gawd-awful game. I spent 2 1/2 hours training on just the first city. Built up weapons, built up general stats. Went to the next city. Encountered a werewolf. BOOM game over. I don't even begin to save until i actually reach the next city because you know normally you get that far.


. . . i cant even laugh there...ive died against the BEGINNER enemies before >.>


----------



## net-cat (Jun 22, 2009)

The only game I have ever regretted spending money on was FFXI. (Yes, the MMORPG.)

I'm sure I would have regretted spending money on WoW had I ever actually spent any money on it. (It was a gift.)

I'm not a big Star Fox fan.

Guitar Hero and Rock Band.

Smash Bros series.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 22, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> . . . i cant even laugh there...ive died against the BEGINNER enemies before >.>


Leg Eaters were horrible. _Nothing_ killed them.


----------



## Azure (Jun 22, 2009)

Guitar Hero.  Lrn 2 play for reallies brah.  Oh, and WOW.  Enjoy devoting an incredible amount of time to something that is inconsequential outside the internet.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Leg Eaters were horrible. _Nothing_ killed them.


Have you played ff4? and its impossibly hard boss that hits 9999 damage even though its near the middle of the game WTF


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 22, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> Have you played ff4? and its impossibly hard boss that hits 9999 damage even though its near the middle of the game WTF


I liked FFIV...
I don't remember that boss, though. Was it optional?

Ohhh, wait--you're not talking about Dark Elf, are you?


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> I liked FFIV...
> I don't remember that boss, though. Was it optional?
> 
> Ohhh, wait--you're not talking about Dark Elf, are you?



the one and only :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 22, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> the one and only :/


Um, he's actually quite easy if you remember to equip the good armor/weapons after Edward starts playing his harp...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 22, 2009)

Gears of War.  

But I might come around.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Um, he's actually quite easy if you remember to equip the good armor/weapons after Edward starts playing his harp...


i have yet to get that far :/ he 1hitko's my party in the beginning and they all have decent non metal armor


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> i have yet to get that far :/ he 1hitko's my party in the beginning and they all have decent non metal armor


There's simply no excuse for that. Did you remember talk to Edward at the castle beforehand? If so, grind more. If not, go do that.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 23, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> There's simply no excuse for that. Did you remember talk to Edward at the castle beforehand? If so, grind more. If not, go do that.


rofl >.> i didnt know i had to talk to him...aww screw it ill just take him out old school :v


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> rofl >.> i didnt know i had to talk to him...aww screw it ill just take him out old school :v


Can't be done, but have fun with that.

People like you are why modern FFs are so bloody easy a two-year-old with Bell's palsy could beat them.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 23, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Can't be done, but have fun with that.
> 
> People like you are why modern FFs are so bloody easy a two-year-old with Bell's palsy could beat them.


lol ive beaten FF 1&2 Dawn of Souls, Almost Beat Mystic Quest, Close to finishing 6, At the final boss on ff9, working on 5, i prefer the old final fantasys anyway


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> lol ive beaten FF 1&2 Dawn of Souls, Almost Beat Mystic Quest, Close to finishing 6, At the final boss on ff9, working on 5, i prefer the old final fantasys anyway


OHH, you mean the dumbed-down new version, the first FF game to include an easily exploited power-up system, the most overrated and least difficult FF not to feature voice acting, and the one that was highly underrated?

Yeah. I'm simply _blown away_ by your incredible skills, and _totally_ about to rescind what I said before.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 23, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> OHH, you mean the dumbed-down new version, the first FF game to include an easily exploited power-up system, the most overrated and least difficult FF not to feature voice acting, and the one that was highly underrated?
> 
> Yeah. I'm simply _blown away_ by your incredible skills, and _totally_ about to rescind what I said before.


unless your talking about the GBA versions then no. The only two i own physically are FF4 Advance and Dawn of souls. I have the rest on roms


----------



## FuzzyNeko (Jun 23, 2009)

Anything relating to movies/cartoons/media, Tom Clancey, and dance games.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> unless your talking about the GBA versions then no. The only two i own physically are FF4 Advance and Dawn of souls. I have the rest on roms


Dawn of Souls is GBA, and you fail at RPG playing. Thus, you fail at life, since there are few, if any, games easier than RPGs. That goes double for FF.
Whether you own the cartridges is completely irrelevant.

Oh! I forgot to bash Mystic Quest, didn't I?
Oh well. It mocks itself, really.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 23, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Guitar Hero.  Lrn 2 play for reallies brah.  Oh, and WOW.  Enjoy devoting an incredible amount of time to something that is inconsequential outside the internet.



Don't play any game with an online capability then. they're the same thing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Don't play any game with an online capability then. they're the same thing.


This.
But aren't all games inconsequential, technically?


----------



## Vintage (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> But aren't all games inconsequential, technically?



.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Vintage said:


> .


What a valuable post.


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

I forgot to tell that I didn't like Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow... It was just like a crappy remake of Aria of Sorrow.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I forgot to tell that I didn't like Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow... It was just like a crappy remake of Aria of Sorrow.


You think so?
...I can see that being said, actually. I really hated drawing the seals, and...some of the areas just angered me to no end. (Garden of Madness? YOU GOT THAT RIGHT.)

Of course, I was playing a ROM at the time, which definitely might have explained the seals being so annoying...as good as No$GBA is, using the mouse just isn't the same as using a touchscreen.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Of course, I was playing a ROM at the time, which definitely might have explained the seals being so annoying...as good as No$GBA is, using the mouse just isn't the same as using a touchscreen.


The seals were a bitch even on the DS. The last one is fucking ridiculous. I really enjoyed Dawn though, personally. I can still go back and play it; can't say the same for Aria.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 24, 2009)

KH2 Stupid game, really.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> What a valuable post.



i'm glad you approve.  i try my best, you know.

and considering i had nothing else to add to that statement, i didn't bother.


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> KH2 Stupid game, really.


KH2 was the easiest game I've ever played even on Brutal (or sth like that..)...
The only thing I liked was in the Final Mix the battle with Terra


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention some.

*Every Kingdom Hearts game: e_e >_> x_x; $$$ >8U
Drakengard: >_<#
Soul Calibur 2: @_@; >_<#*

(I left out Soul Calibur 2 the first time because I didn't think anyone actually _did_ like it.)



Vintage said:


> i'm glad you approve.  i try my best, you know.
> 
> and considering i had nothing else to add to that statement, i didn't bother.


If memory serves, the word "This" is always relevant


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 24, 2009)

What, I loved Soul Calibur 2. 

Speaking of which I didn't think RE went into "overhyped" status until RE4 came out. After that you had some people who loved the old series and not quite took RE4 and 5 as part of the series, and the people who say that RE4 and 5 are the only good RE games. 

And I just saw that you put RE and MG under unoriginal... How exactly? I don't think you can call MG, the game that invented the stealth action genre, unoriginal. And RE was one of the earlier survival horror game series.

Also, HA HAAA YOU SUCK AT SOUL CALIBUR 2 MAJOR LAFFINGS.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> What, I loved Soul Calibur 2.


Like your urinary problems, this is because youhave syphilis.



> Speaking of which I didn't think RE went into "overhyped" status until RE4 came out. After that you had some people who loved the old series and not quite took RE4 and 5 as part of the series, and the people who say that RE4 and 5 are the only good RE games.
> 
> And I just saw that you put RE and MG under unoriginal... How exactly? I don't think you can call MG, the game that invented the stealth action genre, unoriginal. And RE was one of the earlier survival horror game series.


Irrelevant. RE was never scary. "OMG ZOMBIES". But then you remember that zombies can't run or open doors, and the entire premise just kinda falls apart amidst a clumsy mire of fetch puzzles and bad voice acting.

Aside from that, there's more to that rating than just "unoriginal". Metal Gear's _not_ unoriginal, honestly, it's just shitty.
I'll take that back if Hideo Kojima ever learns how to actually tell a story.
Also: Fanboy much?


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Gears of War- nothing but pointless blood and gore

all spyro games after the original Playstation (#4 and up)- they lost all challenge what-so-ever

Assassin's Creed- the game was great but it f***ed up my PS3 so much that i had to pay $150 to have Sony fix it for me. (it stopped recognizing disk altogether, deleted internal memory cards, and prevented back of anything- including gamesaves)

All "Tom Clancy" games other than HAWX- i hate FPS games and Endwar just sucked, on the other hand I love flight simulation games (flight simulation and I go back to the Sega Genesis)

Edit: I almost forgot! All CoD games


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jun 24, 2009)

Any Guitar hero or Rock Band games, period.  I'm simply not into music enough to enjoy a game based entirely around it.  Not to mention, when it's present, ANYWHERE, it completely dominates ANY other game ANYONE wants to play because "HOLY SHIT GUITAR HERO".

My one gift to the world if I had a time machine would be to SHOOT the guy who came up with that game concept.  You wanna play instruments, play some goddamn instruments and let the gamers play GAMES.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> Gears of War- nothing but pointless blood and gore


Do you just hate video games?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Do you just hate video games?


Gears of War is not every game ever made.
I know this because I've played a great many games, none of which were Gears of War.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Gears of War is not every game ever made.


SHIT REALLY?
I SHOULD LOOK INTO THAT.

If you hate Gears of War because it's all "pointless blood and gore", I don't see how you could like video games at all.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> SHIT REALLY?
> I SHOULD LOOK INTO THAT.
> 
> If you hate Gears of War because it's all "pointless blood and gore", I don't see how you could like video games at all.




Why it's simple. Did you know there are games that *aren't* male-centric power fantasies on the market? If the market was just male-centric power fantasies like Gears of War or Halo then I and a lot of people would just throw our stuff away and let the market stagnate into cock-measuring.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Why it's simple. Did you know there are games that *aren't* male-centric power fantasies on the market? If the market was just male-centric power fantasies like Gears of War or Halo then I and a lot of people would just throw our stuff away and let the market stagnate into cock-measuring.


Oh, I know. I don't even like Gears that much. What I'm saying is that if you're hating on Gears because it's pointless, you shouldn't really be playing video games. Last time I checked, they're all pretty pointless.

EDIT: and don't even act like Final Fantasy isn't a male-centric power fantasy.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Oh, I know. I don't even like Gears that much. What I'm saying is that if you're hating on Gears because it's pointless, you shouldn't really be playing video games. Last time I checked, they're all pretty pointless.


Are you aware that "pointless" isn't quite the same thing as "pointless *blood and gore*"?

I hate Resident Evil and every post-4 Silent Hill game for the same reason.

Violence is like painting. If done right, it's gripping, compelling, even riveting...
If done wrong, however, it's just annoying and dull.
Killing things should never, _ever,_ be dull.

Good to see you're not ashamed of your GoW-fanboyism, though!



> EDIT: and don't even act like Final Fantasy isn't a male-centric power fantasy.


Last I checked, "male-centric power fantasies" didn't involve crossdressing jailbait femboys with swords.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Are you aware that "pointless" isn't quite the same thing as "pointless *blood and gore*"?
> 
> I hate Resident Evil and every post-4 Silent Hill game for the same reason.
> 
> ...


 
Hail Satan


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Don't play any game with an online capability then. they're the same thing.


I don't.  Really.  Unless it's Command and Conquer.  I sometimes play LAN matches against my buds, but I don't make it the center of my fucking life.  I don't run around talking about how I totally ganked my friend with my Cyborg Commando, and how I leveled him up all day and then spent real money on intangible goods to make him really badass. I think that's honestly sad.  It reminds me of the story of the chick who would prostitute herself out for WOW gold to buy an Epic Mount when they first came out.  They really aren't human beings anymore.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> Hail Satan


Hehe...
I think you're actually the first person here to make such a reply.
<3


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Like your urinary problems, this is because youhave syphilis.
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. RE was never scary. "OMG ZOMBIES". But then you remember that zombies can't run or open doors, and the entire premise just kinda falls apart amidst a clumsy mire of fetch puzzles and bad voice acting.
> ...




I never said anything beyond not calling them unoriginal. Sure, I love MGS and RE, but the only thing I defended was the fact that their stories aren't "unoriginal", not whether or not there's quality in them.

The only game I was really defending was SC2, moreso out of surprise that you didn't know people really liked the game. Man... the winter break I had when I first got that game... MAGICAL...

Also, just because someone likes a game you hate doesn't mean they're being fanboys. I liked RE's story, and I think Hideo can tell a good story, but I don't worship either of them.



























Okay, maybe Resident Evil.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I never said anything beyond not calling them unoriginal. Sure, I love MGS and RE, but the only thing I defended was the fact that their stories aren't "unoriginal", not whether or not there's quality in them.
> 
> The only game I was really defending was SC2, moreso out of surprise that you didn't know people really liked the game. Man... the winter break I had when I first got that game... MAGICAL...
> 
> Also, just because someone likes a game you hate doesn't mean they're being fanboys. I liked RE's story, and I think Hideo can tell a good story, but I don't worship either of them.


Liking such a game? No.
Defending it with increasingly useless fallacies (a la Excitement!), however? I'm afraid I must disagree.





























> Okay, maybe Resident Evil.


Did I mention "OMG ZOMBIES!!!!" yet?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Oh, I know. I don't even like Gears that much. What I'm saying is that if you're hating on Gears because it's pointless, you shouldn't really be playing video games. Last time I checked, they're all pretty pointless.
> 
> EDIT: and don't even act like Final Fantasy isn't a male-centric power fantasy.




Male-Centric power fantasies don't usually involve colourful battlefields and pale willowy white-haired heroes wearing lipstick. Or for that matter, even bothering tryign to give it a stylized look to it all since they have to be realistic. Except with a strict law banning colour.







Do you see people in Gears of War wearing make-up? What do they look like compared to this?


And if it's pointless in Gears of war...then it should be pointless in Tetris too, right?

...oh wait a sec...Tetris doesn't have blood and gore.


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

Vaporshi said:


> Mario Galaxy - There's just something about this game that... does not entertain me. I can't quite put my finger on it. The graphics are superb and the gameplay is unique but somehow I find myself only playing for 30 minutes or so before I turn it off. And during the time I'm playing I feel like I'm forcing myself to enjoy it.



I bought Mario Galaxy for my ex when I bought a Wii, so she would have something she would play. I tried playing that game and turned off the wii before I even got down the little path in the beginning the controls were god awful as well as what I saw from the game play, Mario 64 on the other hand is a different story =P


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 

I bought this game because I was following development on it since they announced it before the ps3 was even available. I buy the game the day it comes out with a friend of mine we beat the game in the same day, and I have to say I was not impressed at all. First off WHY THE HELL IS CHRIS REDFIELD SO BUILT I mean granted the guy has always been pretty built, but common man. I loved the view of the game, but at the same time Resident Evil 1-3 was notorious for the weird angles because it just made the game that much creepier when you were attacked. Also I dont think it deserved its own xbox 360....Left 4 Dead definitely does =D


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 25, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...oh wait a sec...Tetris doesn't have blood and gore.



_Yet._


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

The next Breakout needs to contain boobs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2009)

God damn, You guys are fucking whiners.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> God damn, You guy are fucking whiners.


This guy are sick


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 25, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Liking such a game? No.
> Defending it with increasingly useless fallacies (a la Excitement!), however? I'm afraid I must disagree.



As I said, the *only* defense I gave to RE and MGS was the fact that their stories weren't "unoriginal". If I truly was being a fanboy I'd do more than say the stories weren't unoriginal and the fact that I liked both series.



Satan Q. Jones said:


> This guy are sick



Off course!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> As I said, the *only* defense I gave to RE and MGS was the fact that their stories weren't "unoriginal". If I truly was being a fanboy I'd do more than say the stories weren't unoriginal and the fact that I liked both series.


I'll give you MGS' originality, but RE simply _is not_ original.



> Off course!


All right, let's mosey.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 25, 2009)

I know RE isn't unique and zombie plots are a dime a dozen, but it's just that I don't know of any zombie plots that are particularly similar to RE's as a whole.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I know RE isn't unique and zombie plots are a dime a dozen, but it's just that I don't know of any zombie plots that are particularly similar to RE's as a whole.


Um, what are you talking about?
The zombies were designed to be bio-weapons, right?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 25, 2009)

No they were made to serve coffee. 

To be honest I can't really think of any zombie film that had zombies as bio weapons.

Now that I think of it, however, I shouldn't have been limiting myself to zombies as bio weapons, and I see your point.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Lawl, MGS and RE is way better than Lunar Knights.


----------



## psion (Jun 25, 2009)

Halo series-  Overhyped rubbish series that reads like something David Sherman or Heinlien would write if they only "phoned in" their considerable military sci-fi talents.

Tom Clancy games-  Not because of any political disagreement with the man, but the writing of the stories he stamps his name on wears thin after awhile.  Oh noes, the Russians/Terrorists are at it again!  Send in the most badass jingonistic troopers we can find!


----------



## Metaltron (Jun 25, 2009)

Halo. At first it seemed ok. then it got horribly boring and then horribly annoying (the library). after I bothered actually finishing that I got rid of it.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2009)

The original Rock Band. I know it's not that different from Rock Band 2, but I just didn't like it much.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> No they were made to serve coffee.


With how incompetent Umbrella is, I actually can see that as being the case.



> To be honest I can't really think of any zombie film that had zombies as bio weapons.


_Return of the Living Dead 4_ is the only thing that comes to mind for me, admittedly, and that came after...

Oh, and the Resident Evil movies, obviously 



> Now that I think of it, however, I shouldn't have been limiting myself to zombies as bio weapons, and I see your point.


Thank you.


----------



## Tom_Clowder (Jun 25, 2009)

Electronic games in general, and MMOs in particular.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

Tom_Clowder said:


> Electronic games in general, and MMOs in particular.


Yeah...I can see someone where you live hating them.

I hate Monopoly, but I don't think anybody actually likes it.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 25, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> Everyone I know likes Castle Crashers. Honestly, I find it boring and stupid.


 Uhhh...Its by Tom Fulp. WHAT DID YOU EXPECT!?


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit...its too short and is basically The First DBZ game on the ps2 with new graphics, bardock and Broly...waste of money and time


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit...its too short and is basically The First DBZ game on the ps2 with new graphics, bardock and Broly...waste of money and time


I have to challenge this. _Nobody_ likes DBZ anymore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi, I'm this newfag that no one ever heard of, And like, I hate videogames
in general for no real reason.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hi, I'm this newfag that no one ever heard of, And like, I hate videogames
> in general for no real reason.


You should uninstall that negro. It's interfering with your normal operation.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> I have to challenge this. _Nobody_ likes DBZ anymore.


i can actually say i liked tenkaichi 3....mostly because it takes away all the filler shit :v 

but yea...there are some series that need to just be taken out back and shot....multiple times


----------



## Tweek (Jun 26, 2009)

HALOHALOHALOHALOHALOGODDAMNHALO


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Tweek said:


> HALOHALOHALOHALOHALOGODDAMNHALO


I had to read this twice before I realized you weren't laughing.

Anyway, welcome to the club.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> You should uninstall that negro. It's interfering with your normal operation.


 You know, I was just mocking you and the other 75% users here right?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know, I was just mocking you and the other 75% users here right?


Precisely why I said it. I gave reasons and only listed a handful of games, as opposed to "games in general", so I really don't fit that description.

Though, I must say that the majority of games _are_ crap, just like in every other medium that has a sufficiently large fanbase.

In any event, if you've never heard of me, that's your fault. I'm in R+R pretty regularly.


----------



## Efenrai (Jun 26, 2009)

Final fantasy 7... why does everyone like it so much o.o.  Its not that good


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Precisely why I said it. I gave reasons and only listed a handful of games, as opposed to "games in general", so I really don't fit that description.


 Very poor reasons. 


Satan Q. Jones said:


> Though, I must say that the majority of games _are_ crap, just like in every other medium that has a sufficiently large fanbase..


 That's not a good reason to hate a game.


Satan Q. Jones said:


> In any event, if you've never heard of me, that's your fault. I'm in R+R pretty regularly.


 Wut?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Very poor reasons.


Better than yours.



> That's not a good reason to hate a game.


_A_ game? No, but it's the perfect reason to hate "games in general".



> Wut?


Rants and Raves. You know, where FAF users go to mock each other.

Or maybe you _don't_ go there. Your ability to use sarcasm certainly isn't very good. Well, I'm also on Forum Games daily, and generally on Off-Topic often as well.

In short, I'm not a newfag. That's the biggest reason you _aren't_ making fun of me, despite your claims to the contrary.



Efenrai said:


> Final fantasy 7... why does everyone like it so much o.o.  Its not that good


It was the first FF to have a _non-clownlike_ girly bwah for a villian
FFVI did everything else it did first.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Better than yours.


 What a childish comeback.


Satan Q. Jones said:


> _A_ game? No, but it's the perfect reason to hate "games in general".


 No, It a perfect reason to hate fansboys/girls in general. 


Satan Q. Jones said:


> Rants and Raves. You know, where FAF users go to mock each other.


 Oh, You mean R&R not R+R.


Satan Q. Jones said:


> Or maybe you _don't_ go there. Your ability to use sarcasm certainly isn't very good. Well, I'm also on Forum Games daily, and generally on Off-Topic often as well.


 I only see you at the forum Games, That is all.


Satan Q. Jones said:


> In short, I'm not a newfag. That's the biggest reason you _aren't_ making fun of me, despite your claims to the contrary.


 Join Date:06-15-2009 

What now?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, It a perfect reason to hate fansboys/girls in general.


The two overlap. Fanchildren tend to swoon over the games that belong to the majority cesspool more than anything else.



> Oh, You mean R&R not R+R.


1) I hate ampersands.
2) It works out to the same thing.



> Join Date:06-15-2009
> 
> What now?


I originally registered between May 29 and the forum restore. You're making me yawn.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> The two overlap. Fanchildren tend to swoon over the games that belong to the majority cesspool more than anything else.


 And you don't have the balls to tell them to fuck off? 



Satan Q. Jones said:


> It works out to the same thing.


Not really..... 



Satan Q. Jones said:


> I originally registered between May 29 and the forum restore. You're making me yawn.


 May 09?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> And you don't have the balls to tell them to fuck off?


I don't have balls at all. What does telling them to fuck off have to do with most games being crap?



> Not really.....


Maybe I'm just not as anal-retentive as you are.



> May 09?


I've been lurking for quite some time, either way.

Don't you have something better to post about?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> I don't have balls at all. What does telling them to fuck off have to do with most games being crap?


 Are you fucking brain dead?

If someone was acting like a fanboy/girl, A normal person would tell them to fuck off, Obv.



Satan Q. Jones said:


> Maybe I'm just not as anal-retentive as you are.?


 Look who's talking.



Satan Q. Jones said:


> I've been lurking for quite some time, either way.


 So what.


Satan Q. Jones said:


> Don't you have something better to post about?


No not really, I'm just playing Kirby's Dream Land 2.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Are you fucking brain dead?


Braindead is one word. I think you're the one who should be asked that.



> If someone was acting like a fanboy/girl, A normal person would tell them to fuck off, Obv.


Yes--that goes without saying.
Again, _what does that have to do with most games being crap?_



> Look who's talking.


What a childish comeback. I believe this makes us even.



> So what.


"Newfag" would imply a complete lack of understanding regarding who's who and how things go on a given board. Maybe I'm just reading a bit too much into that, but I'm not afflicted with the problem I just mentioned.



> No not really, I'm just playing Kirby's Dream Land 2.


I'd say that's a lot better. At the very least, it makes you look like less of a stupid git who can't stand being one-upped.

I've only played one Kirby game on the Super Nintendo. I've been meaning to get more into that series, but forgot about it somehow. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 26, 2009)

Shut the hell up, you two.  It's getting annoying.  This thread wasn't made for the two of you to have a personal bitchfest.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jun 26, 2009)

*adds "Anything involving giant robots that isn't Transformers" to my list of things which I would like to shoot the creators of*


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2009)

Most of the current shoot-em-ups involving zombies/monsters/terrorists are the games I dislike.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Most of the current shoot-em-ups involving zombies/monsters/terrorists are the games I dislike.


I can't say I blame you. But "shoot-em-up" is somewhat of a vague term nowadays, isn't it? You're talking about action shooters, FPSs, _and_ what passes for "survival horror" nowadays, right?

...yeah, definitely can't blame you.
I'd like to see a topscrolling or sidescrolling shooter that involved zombies, though. Especially if it was bullet-curtain. Bullet-curtain kicks ass.



Hitman344 said:


> Shut the hell up, you two.  It's getting annoying.  This thread wasn't made for the two of you to have a personal bitchfest.


I'm going to act like a two-year-old now, because you don't deserve anything more serious.

_You're not a mod, so I don't have to listen to you~!! Nana nana na na!!_


----------



## Hollyheist (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty much any RTS that has been released on consoles... hate them so much... i prefer it on the computer with a keyboard and mouse.
I also greatly dislike Lord of the rings games (with the exception of LOTR online) and harry potter games...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 27, 2009)

I never heard of a great deal of people liking the Harry Potter Games, and I though it was general consensus that console RTS games are never as good as PC versions.


----------



## Linzys (Jun 27, 2009)

Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

Linzys said:


> Legend of Zelda.


First one, or all of them?


----------



## Ziff (Jun 28, 2009)

all Halo games, Guitar Hero, any sports game.

Most FPS games I don't like. I try them but usually don't like. Funny though, my all time fav games are FPS. XD
Guitar Hero is just freaking stupid! No further explanation is needed or will be provided.
sports games are EXACTLY the same to me. there's no real fun. I've just given up on all of them. 

P.S. Hopefully no one has said Bioshock or Portal... cuz I will totally go ape**** on  the guy who does o.e


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

I really hated oblivion the only joy that it gave me was selling it for more than i payed for it.
also i agree with linzys I never liked zelda games -all of them


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

minx112 said:


> P.S. Hopefully no one has said Bioshock or Portal... cuz I will totally go ape**** on  the guy who does o.e


Hey, fantard. I don't think anyone dislikes portal, but Bioshock sucks.

Bring it on.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 28, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Hey, fantard. I don't think anyone dislikes portal, but Bioshock sucks.
> 
> Bring it on.


 I'll second bioshock sucking.   Portal is amazing, though.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 28, 2009)

> I'll second bioshock sucking. Portal is amazing, though.


agreed


----------



## RaveUtopiaCat (Jun 28, 2009)

*L4D*: Had no cool features, just six guns and zombies. That is not original it all done a million times and after single player MP is boring to me.

*Nintendo*: Stop making so many kids games, I like some them, but I like variety more. Not every single game needs to have a new concept. Also it's sad your one selling point was motion control and you fail at that.
*
Kingdom Hearts*: Just boring all together.

*Final Fantasy*: I really have no clue what is going on.

*Call of Duty WaW*: just a badly redone version of CoD4

*+*Portal is an amazing game, but stop w/ the cake is a lie jokes there getting old...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 28, 2009)

L4D: zombies are cool and all but it got boring pretty quickly =/ and if you play with morons its more like a chore than a game >.>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

RaveUtopiaCat said:


> *Final Fantasy*: I really have no clue what is going on.



In a nutshell:
You, the androgynous, often-jailbait protagonist, have to beat up the Big Bad--who is often also androgynous--and save the world with the help of your friends.
Oh, and the main girl can often summon things and/or use healing magic to make up for her sheer worthlessness in combat.

That's it--every FF game from VII onward, summarized right there.



> +Portal is an amazing game, but stop w/ the cake is a lie jokes there getting old...


I don't think anybody's still making those.
Though I do enjoy listening to "Still Alive" even now.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 28, 2009)

> I don't think anybody's still making those.


on the contrary, i made on in the 'relating game' on this forum. someone posted 'cake' so i posted 'lies'. i couldn't help myself


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 28, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> In a nutshell:
> You, the androgynous, often-jailbait protagonist, have to beat up the Big Bad--who is often also androgynous--and save the world with the help of your friends.
> Oh, and the main girl can often summon things and/or use healing magic to make up for her sheer worthlessness in combat.
> 
> That's it--every FF game from VII onward, summarized right there.



I didn't think Zidane was androgynous, and Yuna's a girl.

There, I found cracks in your logic. 

Don't make me bring out the hammer that will crush your logic completely that is called Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 28, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> on the contrary, i made on in the 'relating game' on this forum. someone posted 'cake' so i posted 'lies'. i couldn't help myself



i guess we can let that one slide because its pretty awesome^^

another game i dont get is mortal combat... dont know why, i never liked those =/


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 28, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> I don't think anybody's still making those.
> Though I do enjoy listening to "Still Alive" even now.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueQL2dvnyZA


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueQL2dvnyZA


AAAAAAAAAAUGH KILL IT!!!!!!


----------



## Koray (Jun 28, 2009)

I, on the other hand, I love listening to this Still Alive


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2009)

Mirror's Edge, eh?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention Mirror's Edge.

I've never played it, though. Nor do I have any desire to, since it's apparently very short, but it looked interesting at first.

...eh, it can stay off the list.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 28, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Though I do enjoy listening to "Still Alive" even now.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBiIr-bFiKM


----------



## RaveUtopiaCat (Jun 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Satan Q. Jones*
> 
> 
> _Though I do enjoy listening to "Still Alive" even now._



Amazing song, but people have killed it for me by listening to it to much D:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel here...umm......

I dislike every skateboarding game ever made. And no, those don't qualify as sports games, because while _skateboarding_ can be considered a sport, most of the games about it seem to deal more with completing certain stunts than with actual competition.



RaveUtopiaCat said:


> Amazing song, but people have killed it for me by listening to it to much D:


Congratulations, you're an indiefag.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

Any sports games. Goddamn it was fun for one year, but that's it.
Halo. I don't see why it's so popular. There are tons of better FPS games.
Team Fortress 2. See above.


----------



## Shino (Jun 28, 2009)

I've said it before elseware, but Bioshock.

Seriously, I hated it, why all the high praise?

Also, TF2. Too stylized. I miss the original. Still, makes for some awesome jokes and webcomics. (Go read VGCats for fur-k's sake.)

EDIT: and San Andreas. Forgot about that one until someone below mentioned it.


----------



## RaveUtopiaCat (Jun 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *RaveUtopiaCat*
> 
> 
> _Amazing song, but people have killed it for me by listening to it to much D:_
> Congratulations, you're an indiefag.



Hmm...care to explain to me what that means


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

RaveUtopiaCat said:


> Hmm...care to explain to me what that means



Indie. You only like things that other people don't like or isn't popular, and hate things that are popular simply because they are popular.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 29, 2009)

RaveUtopiaCat said:


> Hmm...care to explain to me what that means


It means you're one of those detestable twits who dislikes something as soon as it's no longer sufficiently obscure.
See also: emofags, scenefags, and metalfags.



Attorney At Lawl said:


> Team Fortress 2. See above.


From what I understand (having played it as well as discussed it), it's popular specifically _because_ it's so bad. As Rilvor put it, it's not the kind of game you try to be good at. It's the kind of game you play for all the cartoony, over-the-top deaths.

...and for the chance to throw jars of urine at people, I suppose >_>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Doubler (Jun 29, 2009)

First that come to mind are Bioshock, GTA:SA, and MMO's in general...


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Halo (Boring, unrealistic, and filled with idiots when playing online)
God of War (I got tired at the stage with tons of pilars and never played it again)
Second Life (Should I even count it as a game?) 
Tekken  (The most over rated shitty fight games ever made, which were never that cool to begin with)
Metroid games (Never really appealed to me though I never figured out why)
Every single Final Fantasy game after 7th (Though I've never played 9th but since Toadpole said it wasn't good...)
Most games claimed to be "Game of the year" by game magazines and next year no one knows them
Super Mario Galaxy (I prefered Super Paper Mario much more to be honest... It's just pissing me off how everyone neglets that game in favor of this. Not that Super Mario Galaxy is a bad game, Super Paper Mario is just better)
GTA: 4 
Crysis (I played it once and when I got to the tank part, I fucking uninstalled the game and NEVER looked back)
Diablo 2
Metal Gear Solid games after the 1st one
Any RPG that tries too hard to be serious, ending up becoming pretensious (Which most people seem to like because they are MYSTERIOUS)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Second Life (Should I even count it as a game?)


That's a good question.
By definition, a game must have some aspect of winning or losing in it.
And since you're automatically a loser for "playing" Second Life in the first place, the answer is "No, you shouldn't."



> Tekken  (The most over rated shitty fight games ever made, which were never that cool to begin with)


To be fair, are there any fighting games that _aren't_ overrated and shitty?
I don't need to spend $60 on an optical disc to frantically mash random buttons.



> Metroid games (Never really appealed to me though I never figured out why)


Have you ever given them a try?
Don't bother with Metroid 1 or 2, though. The series doesn't even become playable until Super Metroid.



> Most games claimed to be "Game of the year" by game magazines and next year no one knows them


Heh. That's actually quite interesting--reminds me of how bands will win the "Best New Artist" Grammy and subsequently fall off the face of the Earth.



> Any RPG that tries too hard to be serious, ending up becoming pretensious (Which most people seem to like because they are MYSTERIOUS)


Oh, you mean every RPG by Squenix or a western developer ever made?
...though Atlus has made a few pretty bad ones, too.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Every single Final Fantasy game after 7th (Though I've never played 9th but since Toadpole said it wasn't good...)



9 probably won't be good to people who liked the more realistic FF games (7 and 8). FF9 tried to go back to the FF roots and pretty much became the black sheep.



> I don't need to spend $60 on an optical disc to frantically mash random buttons.



That's like saying you wouldn't buy CD's just to make ninja stars: You're doing it wrong. Even if CD's could make for decent ninja stars.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> That's a good question.
> By definition, a game must have some aspect of winning or losing in it.
> And since you're automatically a loser for "playing" Second Life in the first place, the answer is "No, you shouldn't."



Haha. 



> To be fair, are there any fighting games that _aren't_ overrated and shitty?
> I don't need to spend $60 on an optical disc to frantically mash random buttons.


Kensei. They're not rated at all and it's pretty enjoyable game. Bushido Blade 1 was very nice too and terribly under rated because it was so realistic and shied away people who like to just constantly mash buttons instead of using tactics.




> Have you ever given them a try?
> Don't bother with Metroid 1 or 2, though. The series doesn't even become playable until Super Metroid.


I played Super Metroid somewhat into it, then stopped caring after I killed that fat dragon. I bought Metroid Prime and couldn't figure out where to go after one point and lost interest.




> Heh. That's actually quite interesting--reminds me of how bands will win the "Best New Artist" Grammy and subsequently fall off the face of the Earth.


Wow, you know I never made the connection before but it's true.




> Oh, you mean every RPG by Squenix or a western developer ever made?
> ...though Atlus has made a few pretty bad ones, too.


I'm talking about any developer ever, indie or comercial wise, most of the times the games get laughably bad when they are trying ever so hard to have serious discussion about stuff when no one questions things or points out the flaws in one's obviously flawed plans. (And you know there just has got to be one person to do that. There always is one person like that.)



> 9 probably won't be good to people who liked the more realistic FF games (7 and . FF9 tried to go back to the FF roots and pretty much became the black sheep.


I'd really not associate realism with anything to do with FF. In fact, it'd be the last thing I'd associate with them. FF 7 wasn't that good either (At least, not compared to FF 6, there was a huge drop in quality) but it was decent for its time where areas FF 8 just never ever was good. And don't let anyone tell you otherwise. I played that crappy game to CD 3 and then got tired when they recycled the whole comatose angle from FF 7 as well as having probably the most tedious gameplay system ever in the imagination. (Drawing) And don't even get me started on how stupid the plot was and how many holes it had on so many levels. Many people have already done so, most notably SpoonyOne who's made a video series reviewing the horrible game. And man, this video reminds me exactly why I hated that game with burning passion  http://www.thatguywiththeglasses.co...inal-fantasy-viii/1798-final-fantasy-8-part-2


"So you do get an option. Boring game with boring mechanics, or boring game with broken mechanics."   - A great quote that's so true

And he doesn't even mention the fact that leveling your characters actually penalizes you because the enemies level up too, only that they have the biggest growth ever and even three levels too high and you'll be raped by the next monster. The only sollution? More drawing!! But what if you've drawed all the magic already avaivable and have ended up killing few too many monsters? Well, then you have to start the game over again! What an ingenious idea!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2009)

What.....?

FF6 was boring.

How could you say such a thing?!?!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 29, 2009)

I kinda liked Bushido Blade. I just wish it wasn't so... limited and had less weird commands. BB2 was a few steps forward in some places and a few steps backwards in others.

And I couldn't get into FF6 myself.

And I know of Spoony's reviews. I've been watching his stuff since shortly after his Thing review.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> I played Super Metroid somewhat into it, then stopped caring after I killed that fat dragon. I bought Metroid Prime and couldn't figure out where to go after one point and lost interest.


Yeah--the Hint System is vital in that game if you've never played it before.

MP2 has that Luminoth who sends you on missions, though. That's slightly less annoying than just the hint system.

Scanning everything is important too, though.



> Wow, you know I never made the connection before but it's true.


Happy to help.



> I'm talking about any developer ever, indie or comercial wise, most of the times the games get laughably bad when they are trying ever so hard to have serious discussion about stuff when no one questions things or points out the flaws in one's obviously flawed plans. (And you know there just has got to be one person to do that. There always is one person like that.)


Aye. Bad dialogue ruins few things faster than a game in which 75% of playtime is spent *talking*...



> I'd really not associate realism with anything to do with FF. In fact, it'd be the last thing I'd associate with them.


ARE YOU KIDDING ME
FFVII WAS TOTALLY REALISTIC
EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT YOU CAN BE DROWNED, STOMPED ON, DROPPED FROM 2000 FEET, BURNED, RUN OVER, SHOT, MAULED, BLOWN UP BY A MUSHROOM CLOUD, TURNED INTO A FROG, EATEN, AND STILL BE ALIVE, BUT GETTING RUN THROUGH BY A GIRLY BWAH IS ALWAYS FATAL



> FF 7 wasn't that good either (At least, not compared to FF 6, there was a huge drop in quality)


FF7 was FF6 rehashed. But since you like FF6, I like you.



> but it was decent for its time where areas FF 8 just never ever was good. And don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


...I actually _liked_ FF8. I know it wasn't all that great, but its aesthetic had a lot of cool points.

Edea, for example, is definitely a MILF in my book.



> I played that crappy game to CD 3 and then got tired when they recycled the whole comatose angle from FF 7 as well as having probably the most tedious gameplay system ever in the imagination. (Drawing) And don't even get me started on how stupid the plot was and how many holes it had on so many levels.


The plot really wasn't _that_ awful. Square just got so absorbed in making FMVs that they forgot to put in enough exposition, so a lot of vital details got relegated to the Help menu.
To be fair, though, they've had the same problem since VII.



> Many people have already done so, most notably SpoonyOne who's made a video series reviewing the horrible game. And man, this video reminds me exactly why I hated that game with burning passion  http://www.thatguywiththeglasses.co...inal-fantasy-viii/1798-final-fantasy-8-part-2
> 
> 
> "So you do get an option. Boring game with boring mechanics, or boring game with broken mechanics."   - A great quote that's so true


Anybody who plays an RPG for the mechanics deserves all the agony and rage it brings him. They're interactive stories, nothing more.



> And he doesn't even mention the fact that leveling your characters actually penalizes you because the enemies level up too, only that they have the biggest growth ever and even three levels too high and you'll be raped by the next monster.


That's not so much a problem in the _game_ as it is a matter of you using the Junction system wrong. Water gives a good boost to Str early on, Demi is good for magic, Cure/a/aga, Life, and Full-Life are great for HP, and Ultima's just good for everything. Also, you can get enough spells by the beginning of disc 3 to absorb 90% of elemental damage, provided you take the time to give a GF Elem-Defx4.



> The only sollution? More drawing!!


Which is why you draw 100 of the spells you need as soon as you find a monster who has them, then spend the rest of the time fighting only as much as you need to.

PROTIP: Some bosses have GFs to draw. To name four: Siren, Alexander, Pandemona, and Eden. All four are useful.



> But what if you've drawed all the magic already avaivable and have ended up killing few too many monsters? Well, then you have to start the game over again! What an ingenious idea!


Or you could just fight some fish on the beaches, learn Card Mod and *-Mag-RF, and start refining better spells than can be drawn at that point. Completing sidequests to get new GFs and playing Triple Triad for the rare cards is helpful too.

FFIX wasn't a return to FF's true roots. Sure, you got characters with specific abilities, and the colorful world--but it was unbearably _easy_. FFVIII, on the other hand, required a bit of grinding and a fair amount of _patience_--just like the originals. Was it easy? Sure, if you knew the loopholes and took a bit of time out to get Accelerators and such. But most people never bothered, instead opting to baww over the Junction system.

I hated Rinoa, though. I would've liked to see _her_ get kebab'd.

...um. I guess what I'm trying to say is that FF8 wasn't any worse than the other games after FF6. Everything else was a very uncharacteristically fangirlish rant for which I will be punishing myself shortly.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 29, 2009)

I actually liked VIII's setting even though you apparently have to have just guns instead of swords. You know, Guns only have so many ways to kill people before oyu have to start doing stuff like replacing the ammo.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What.....?
> What.....?
> 
> FF6 was boring.
> ...



Explain to me how a game where everything has a point and with tons of dungeons and minigames and stuff to do and with great indepth and with what could be the most sadistic, most profilic, and most insane villain of all time could be boring?



Panzermanathod said:


> I kinda liked Bushido Blade. I just wish it wasn't so... limited and had less weird commands. BB2 was a few steps forward in some places and a few steps backwards in others.



My sentiments exactly albeit the weird commands sort of made the game good at the same time. (AS even though they got some time to get used to, I preferred the gameplay much more in BB 1 over the 2)  Even though it'd be the most unfair game against beginners, if two people who knew how to play the game, the fights may have lasted even a hour long in a test of patience , sweat, and blood. The reason why the game was so good, the original one; was because a single blow could kill and you couldn't go around ramming buttons like in usual way. In fact, if you did that, you'd not even get to see the ending of the game or face the final bosses.



Satan Q. Jones said:


> Anybody who plays an RPG for the mechanics deserves all the agony and rage it brings him. They're interactive stories, nothing more.



Expect Final Fantasy games aren't really interactive and their story isn't anything all that special, aside maybe FF  4. And FF 1-3, and FF 5-6 *WERE* about Gameplay. RPGs have always since the start of the time been about gameplay, not story.



> FFIX wasn't a return to FF's true roots. Sure, you got characters with specific abilities, and the colorful world--but it was unbearably _easy_. FFVIII, on the other hand, required a bit of grinding and a fair amount of _patience_--just like the originals. Was it easy? Sure, if you knew the loopholes and took a bit of time out to get Accelerators and such. But most people never bothered, instead opting to baww over the Junction system.


Because honestly, if you'd not read about it somewhere on net, there'd be no way you'd know how to do any of this stuff you mentioned. The junction system is so convulted and complex piece of shit that I just end up not caring and end up playing something much more simpler and better.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Explain to me how a game where everything has a point and with tons of dungeons and minigames and stuff to do and with great indepth and with what could be the most sadistic, most profilic, and most insane villain of all time could be boring?


 FF6 had such a big cast of characters and everyone was lame.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Expect Final Fantasy games aren't really interactive and their story isn't anything all that special, aside maybe FF  4. And FF 1-3, and FF 5-6 *WERE* about Gameplay. RPGs have always since the start of the time been about gameplay, not story.



that doesn't mean they don't evolve, guy.  it's like saying we'd all be better off if gutenberg stuck to printing bibles.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> FF6 had such a big cast of characters and everyone was lame.



I was gonna ask why you think of them as lame but then I realize, I honestly don't care. 



Vintage said:


> that doesn't mean they don't evolve, guy. it's like saying we'd all be better off if gutenberg stuck to printing bibles.



I suppose that's only fair, but that doesn't mean that I like the direction they took after FF 7 that started with that game series.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 30, 2009)

> I suppose that's only fair, but that doesn't mean that I like the direction they took after FF 7 that started with that game series.


neither does it mean that i like the direction that the series took after ff9 when they decided to abandon the concept of the scenario-based narrative role playing game (something they can at least do interesting things with; see laguna's story in ffviii) for insane customization and battles where your sword-wielding hero busts someone's jaw open while the camera pans around to make him look like a badass

it's like they've abandoned trying, even.  i'm a story guy; i mean, i don't really care when a game doesn't have a story, but it's pretty insulting to me as someone who plays these pieces of shit occasionally for a development team to write a bad story and then have the game depend on it for entertainment.



Drbigt said:


> Explain to me how a game where everything has a point and with tons of dungeons and minigames and stuff to do and with great indepth and with what could be the most sadistic, most profilic, and most insane villain of all time could be boring?



it's also funny that you say this because ffvi was way easy.  of course it was easy.  the whole point was that the developers knew the whole time that they'd made (in their opinion) a goddamned masterpiece and they wanted everyone and their brother to enjoy it.  less people make it through difficult games than easy ones.

none of these games are without their flaws and it's really interesting to read a lot of the metagame stuff that goes on behind the scenes as well as the methodology of some of these directors' design choices (especially yoshinori kitase with vi); it really speaks to what they thought was an acceptable 'texture' or 'rhythm' for a game and what they thought would disrupt that rhythm.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Vintage said:


> it's also funny that you say this because ffvi was way easy.  of course it was easy.  the whole point was that the developers knew the whole time that they'd made (in their opinion) a goddamned masterpiece and they wanted everyone and their brother to enjoy it.  less people make it through difficult games than easy ones.



I really wouldn't call FF 6 easy but that's one's personal opinnion of course and I wasn't even talking about that, I was saying how much stuff there is to do in that game. Also, if you don't use walkthrough or any sort of a FAQ, it's impossible to get everything right on the first play through and do stuff like save Cid (Which I never was able to do actually even knowing what I was supposed to do) and kill all the dragons in the world and find out all Shadow's dreams, etc, etc.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 30, 2009)

FF8's leveling system basically punished you for grinding. It was as hard as you made it. Sure there are loopholes but you essentially get punished for playing FF8 like a normal RPG unless you want the added difficulty. Then again a difficulty setting would do nicely. Valkyrie Profile and Tales of Phantasia/Destiny/Eternia had it. 

I didn't find FF9 to be "too easy". Not "hard", but overall it wasn't a game in which I had a part I was stuck on for a long time. But, really, the system was more of a return to a bit of the style of the older games, with a bit of whimisicalness added into it. Back to medival fantasy and such, instead of really serious business stuff involving a bishie with a god complex and a woman who got her orator lessions from the school of Mortal Kombat.

FF8's plot really was *that* awful if you overanalize it. But even then some valid points can be made.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 30, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> FF8's plot really was *that* awful if you overanalize it. But even then some valid points can be made.



ff8's plot was what you get when you take a bunch of interesting concepts and make a japanese-style rpg with them, complete with all the bullshit this genre feeds us with every game except maybe persona.

for instance, the concept of junctioning decaying your memory could've been used for something more than an excuse to wipe the memories of the main characters for one event.  

i really just found the whole game to be wasted potential.  it could have been so much better than it was.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Vintage said:


> ff8's plot was what you get when you take a bunch of interesting concepts and make a japanese-style rpg with them, complete with all the bullshit this genre feeds us with every game except maybe persona.
> 
> for instance, the concept of junctioning decaying your memory could've been used for something more than an excuse to wipe the memories of the main characters for one event.
> 
> i really just found the whole game to be wasted potential.  it could have been so much better than it was.



And this is why the junction system is bad for you kids.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I actually liked VIII's setting even though you apparently have to have just guns instead of swords. You know, Guns only have so many ways to kill people before oyu have to start doing stuff like replacing the ammo.


Wait, what?
Squall uses a vibrating sword. The gun part was just thrown in to be different aesthetically. He can't even shoot people with it.



			
				Vintage said:
			
		

> ff8's plot was what you get when you take a bunch of interesting concepts and make a japanese-style rpg with them, complete with all the bullshit this genre feeds us with every game except maybe persona.
> 
> for instance, the concept of junctioning decaying your memory could've been used for something more than an excuse to wipe the memories of the main characters for one event.
> 
> i really just found the whole game to be wasted potential.  it could have been so much better than it was.


This I wholly agree with. Very rarely will I argue for western studios to make RPGs, but I don't doubt that FF8 could've made so much better by one.



			
				Drbigt said:
			
		

> RPGs have always since the start of the time been about gameplay, not story.


Ahahahaha *no.*
I'm sorry, but if you honestly think a genre that ultimately needs only two buttons and a d-pad (seriously, even Mario needed three) is about gameplay, you need to play something _besides_ JRPGs.

Platformers are about gameplay. FPSs are about gameplay. Puzzle games usually have nothing _but_ gameplay. But in a JRPG, "gameplay" consists of picking things from menus. And since all menus work basically the same way, you have to be pretty rabid and/or stupid to think they're about gameplay.

Take your retardation back to GameSpot, kthx.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Wait, what?
> Ahahahaha *no.*
> I'm sorry, but if you honestly think a genre that ultimately needs only two buttons and a d-pad (seriously, even Mario needed three) is about gameplay, you need to play something _besides_ JRPGs.
> 
> ...



I'm not from Gamespot. And there's no need to be rude. Or will making jokes on my intelligence somehow strengthen your point?

Again, FF 6 was more gameplay oriented than story oriented, even though it has decent story. As you most likely won't listen to what I've got to say however, here's something to read instead.


http://www.fryingbear.com/articles/crapthology/FF6.htm


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> I'm not from Gamespot. And there's no need to be rude. Or will making jokes on my intelligence somehow strengthen your point?
> 
> Again, FF 6 was more gameplay oriented than story oriented, even though it has decent story. As you most likely won't listen to what I've got to say however, here's something to read instead.
> 
> ...



I forgot everything from that article after bursting into laughter at "Cyan does not speak Old English at all, you ignorant jackanapes!"
So, um, cool story bro.


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 30, 2009)

Halo 3. 

I think the game matchmaking sucks. I HATE the campaign its just an ass load long and is SUPER boring.

Fable 2

I really dont know if alot of people like this game but i got a couple friends that do and i just think it sucks alot. 
The only rpg game i really like is fallout 3. I think thats one, idk.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> I was gonna ask why you think of them as lame but then I realize, I honestly don't care.


 Because you can't give me a good reason _why _they' re lame?


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because you can't give me a good reason _why _they' re lame?



You're right, I can't tell a reason why they're lame. Mostly because I don't think they are. :grin:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> You're right, I can't tell a reason why they're lame. Mostly because I don't think they are. :grin:


 You're wrong. Go die.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 30, 2009)

Infinite Undiscovery....once you figure out how to make good money...you buy items to make better items until OMG you have the best armor and weapons at the beginning of teh game..ill admit it the menu system was decent and the fact that you can be attacked while selecting items was a godsend for me at least.

Ninety Nine Nights. Could this game GET any more difficult...the main difficulty is normal but it feels like insane. your character can get juggled in the air for insane amounts of damage. and its pretty much a gay version of dynasty/samurai warriors

Skate it never does the tricks i want it to do. although jumping into moving cars is fun.

Battlefield bad company. they removed the hotswap system from BF:2 Modern in single player and added a health pack system that pretty much makes you unable to die unless your retarded.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Again, FF 6 was more gameplay oriented than story oriented, even though it has decent story.



it's futile to argue this because both of them are tied inextricably (though honestly not enough, i would argue).  what do you consider gameplay?  certainly not watching your little mage icon cast QUAEK on random enemies because you selected a command in a menu list.  the gameplay IS the story.  that's why this argument is so fruitless.  it's what the game banks its entertainment value on.  no one bought ff6 because you get to fly.  they would've bought pilotwings instead.

you're trying to tell me that a game that is pretty much a 40-hour-long opera, start to finish, is about the time PEARL DRGN tried to cast pearl on you but you had reflect so it got shut down? this one was honestly a bad one to pick for that purpose; good luck though!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 30, 2009)

Vintage said:


> it's futile to argue this because both of them are tied inextricably (though honestly not enough, i would argue).  what do you consider gameplay?  certainly not watching your little mage icon cast QUAEK on random enemies because you selected a command in a menu list.  the gameplay IS the story.  that's why this argument is so fruitless.  it's what the game banks its entertainment value on.  no one bought ff6 because you get to fly.  they would've bought pilotwings instead.
> 
> you're trying to tell me that a game that is pretty much a 40-hour-long opera, start to finish, is about the time PEARL DRGN tried to cast pearl on you but you had reflect so it got shut down? this one was honestly a bad one to pick for that purpose; good luck though!


<3
Thank you.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You're wrong. Go die.



Can't we just get along?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Can't we just get along?


Some sadist you are >_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Some sadist you are >_>


 You go, CC


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You go, CC


...mind explaining that one?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> ...mind explaining that one?


 chris crocker?


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Some sadist you are >_>



I maybe a sadist, but that doesn't mean I don't have manners.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> chris crocker?


Um, no--Courtney Love.
Much prettier--and a much better musician.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Um, no--Courtney Love.
> Much prettier--and a much better musician.


 Kay, Thanks


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 30, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> I maybe a sadist, but that doesn't mean I don't have manners.


I bet you don't torture your slaves to death, either.
You poser.



Perverted Impact said:


> Kay, Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Envy (Jul 1, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Wait, what?
> Ahahahaha *no.*
> I'm sorry, but if you honestly think a genre that ultimately needs only two buttons and a d-pad (seriously, even Mario needed three) is about gameplay, you need to play something _besides_ JRPGs.
> 
> ...



Gameplay does not necessarily require action, nor does requiring fewer buttons mean a game is less about gameplay.

RPGs have quite a bit of gameplay. It's simply a different variety of gameplay that exists within them. Just because something has more story than most games, or focuses on story, does not change this.

'Picking things from menus,' as you put it, is a type of gameplay - simply not an action-oriented type. In the better RPGs, battles require a degree of strategy and thought which typically requires more input than 'mash A to select attack.' In addition, even games with easy battles can be about more than just that, chiefly exploration and dungeon design, and often puzzles.

To say all RPGs are just selecting thangs from a menu is the equivalent of saying all FPSes are just poitning a gun at things and shooting.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 1, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Ahahahaha *no.*
> I'm sorry, but if you honestly think a genre that ultimately needs only two buttons and a d-pad (seriously, even Mario needed three) is about gameplay, you need to play something _besides_ JRPGs.
> 
> Platformers are about gameplay. FPSs are about gameplay. Puzzle games usually have nothing _but_ gameplay. But in a JRPG, "gameplay" consists of picking things from menus. And since all menus work basically the same way, you have to be pretty rabid and/or stupid to think they're about gameplay.
> ...




You've just won the Ignoramus of the year award. Next thing I know you'll probably be saying Disgaea's sprites are "SNES graphics" and that games like The World Ends With You could be done on the SNES like those Yahtzee sheep on the Escapist. You know the type...the ones who never play the games and yet somehow have and can trash games and make completely irrational opinions about the genre as a whole despite having never even so much as looked at the box art or the promotional trailers, yet they somehow have played enough to miraculously know as much as one who has played good and bads and not just listened to some stuck-up-Critic or bashers who hate all games that are not male-centric-power-fantasies with guns and gore. And you know what? You can argue that about ANY genre. That's because what people find fun, you find boring and what I find to be utter garbage or Twilight in Game form people find fun. 

What if I were to say puzzles were all about putting things together? And what if I were to say that FPSEs only required two buttons plus a D-Pad? And what if I were to say platformers only require two buttons and a D-Pad and that games like Sly Cooper and Ratchet and Clank could have been done on the Nintendo 64?

Yeah I bet you'd call me an ignoramus who needs to get out and actually play them and look at the manuals to see how many buttons are required, yet I can still argue that only two buttons and a D-Pad are actually required. 




Anyways, Apparently nobody can understand the beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Isn't that the point of this thread? I find most FPSes in general to be complete and utter *shit* yet I still liked games like STALKER and Undying. Most just can't motivate me to continue playing. I would play Halo, set it down, then not pick it back up again for months yet games like Sly Cooper or even Super Mario Land 2 had somthing making me want to pick the game back up again after losing all my lives with the boss within an inch of defeat or frustrating Guide Dang It Moments.

No one understands that different people have fun playing different things...I see this everywhere.
"OMG YOUR GENRE AND PREFERRED PLAYING STYLE IS NOTHING BUT CRAP AND STAGNANT GARBAGE! BRB - PLAYING GAMES THAT AREN'T YOUR PREFERRED PLAYING STYLE AND YOU CONSIDER UTTER GARBAGE." 

Did you know that there are people out there who have fun by beating people within an inch of their lives for their lunch money? Or randomly slash tires or make messes?


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 1, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> I bet you don't torture your slaves to death, either.
> You poser.



This is sidetracking but if I'd do that with all my slaves, I'd soon run out of slaves. 


Anyway... 


Super Smash Bros Brawl  (It was good but didn't blow my mind away like Melee did and it was overhyped to the blinks of the universe)
Counter Strike


----------



## Kero (Jul 1, 2009)

Halo series.  D:  I just don't like its physics... and Perfect Dark makes the only FPS setting for me.  ...Same reason why I don't like Call of Duty.  95% of FPSs these days just make me angry 'cause that's all Xbox is.

Guitar Hero.  Rhythm games are right up my alley, but the display on this game is disgusting.  The character are so repulsive with their exaggerated features.  Also, this series's popularity has made people who actually play the guitar sad.  When they tell people about their talents, they have to include the phrase, "Yes, a -real- guitar."  People that try to look badass playing this game make me sick.  Without the game on, they look like they're playing with a five-year-old's toy.


...Heeey, I like [J]RPGs.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 1, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You've just won the Ignoramus of the year award. Next thing I know you'll probably be saying Disgaea's sprites are "SNES graphics" and that games like The World Ends With You could be done on the SNES like those Yahtzee sheep on the Escapist.


I stopped caring what you had to say here.
For one thing, while I enjoy both Disgaea and SNES games, I don't think the two are synonymous.
For another, I've never played TWEWY, but I'm sure it's overrated like every other Squenix game. However, the fact that it's on the DS would strongly imply that some part of the DS's functionality was needed. I happen to like Yahtzee, but that doesn't mean I'm a sheep.
And finally, there's the fact that most of the games I _own_ are RPGs.

Cry moar.



Drbigt said:


> This is sidetracking but if I'd do that with all my slaves, I'd soon run out of slaves.


Pff. You're not a sadist. You're a leather-clad child playing Let's Pretend.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 1, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> For another, I've never played TWEWY, but I'm sure it's overrated like every other Squenix game.



BETTER BELIEVE IT, YOUR MIND IS LIKE A DEMON.

Seriously... the first part is just stupid. The World is made by squeenix, ergo the game is automatically overrated, regardless of the fact that you never played it? You can't make an argument and say this crap.

No, I didn't play it either. I never even saw the game in action.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 1, 2009)

Steam


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 1, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Seriously... the first part is just stupid. The World is made by squeenix, ergo the game is automatically overrated, regardless of the fact that you never played it? You can't make an argument and say this crap.


Yes, I can.
Any game made by a major developer that achieves sufficient popularity can be safely called "overrated", because a great deal of mainstream gamers are rabid fanchildren. This, however, goes double for those who play JRPGs.



> No, I didn't play it either. I never even saw the game in action.


Neither have I. What I read about it actually sounded vaguely cool, but I couldn't find any ROMs during the brief timeframe that I was actually interested.


shatteredinsides said:


>


Nice picture. If I ever feel like wasting my time more thoroughly than can be done on the forums, I'll try searching that site for it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 1, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> For another, I've never played TWEWY, but I'm sure it's overrated like every other Squenix game. .





			
				Satan Q. Jones said:
			
		

> Yes, I can.
> Any game made by a major developer that achieves sufficient popularity can be safely called "overrated", because a great deal of mainstream gamers are rabid fanchildren. This, however, goes double for those who play JRPGs.




I'm seeing numerous logical fallacies here...Your posts are officially no more than Joe Leiberman Drabble in my book, just as you are probably going to say the same to me for not thinking of your logic.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm seeing numerous logical fallacies here...Your posts are officially no more than Joe Leiberman Drabble in my book, just as you are probably going to say the same to me for not thinking of your logic.


Actually, aside from the snark, the logic is entirely sound and actually anti-fallacious.

You see, games made by companies with a sufficiently large fanbase tend to attract more attention than games by smaller companies. Now, when a game becomes sufficiently popular, it is almost invariably declared "TEH BEST GAME EVAR". You with me so far?

As the matter is entirely subjective, _there is no way to truly determine which game is the best ever._ Ergo, _no game_ can truly be the best game ever. As such, _any_ game given that title is overrated--and when a company has enough rabid fanchildren in its base, almost every game it releases will be declared "best game ever" shortly thereafter.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

I got to say Zak And Wiki. It's not that its a bad game it's just I was never able to get in to it. Luckily I got it for only 10 bucks


----------



## ForeverDante (Jul 2, 2009)

Lets see now...

Ninja Blade...Your typical ninja teleporting and beating crap up game...Been there done that.

Fighting Games in general. Sorry if I don't like sitting there and beating the crap outa someone for about 15 seconds per match >_>

Gunbound...Seriously?

Can't think of anything else but yeah.

OH YEAH. Counter Strike ):<


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not much of a FPS person, but I can pay things like Halo or TF2 and enjoy myself for a bit. 

Most of my friends at school adore Final Fantasy 10 or at the least think it's a decent addition to the series (those who don't want it to burn). I, however, don't care for FF10. The story was nice but the leveling bothered me. 

I don't care for Kingdom Hearts' gameplay but wish I could since I like the story. The Metal Gear Solid games are in a simiar boat. I just can't play them.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> *Halo series: e_e >_> $$$
> Second Life: >_> x_x;  $$$ >8U >_<#
> World of Warcraft: >_> $$$ >8U
> Warhammer 40k: x_x; >8U
> ...





I just want to take a moment to say that if you can't count a game as being crappy if you only played it on Easy. Of course it's going to be boring and easy on Easy, that's the point. You have to play it on Normal or Hardcore to include it.


As for what games I hate that everyone else likes....well, I would say WoW, but it would appear everyone hates it.

Project Gotham Racing 3. The graphical detail in this one was surprisingly lacking for Bizarre Creations. But, since then, they've been doing awesomely...and have you seen the new BC game coming soon? Car combat with licensed cars...nice.

Most RPGs
Most Nintendo Games (save Pikmin and possibly Mario Kart and the original 3 Mario Bros.)

and that's it for now. And for the record, in my opinion, the Multiplayer and Music are the best things from the Halo series


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 4, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Actually, aside from the snark, the logic is entirely sound and actually anti-fallacious.
> 
> You see, games made by companies with a sufficiently large fanbase tend to attract more attention than games by smaller companies. Now, when a game becomes sufficiently popular, it is almost invariably declared "TEH BEST GAME EVAR". You with me so far?
> 
> As the matter is entirely subjective, _there is no way to truly determine which game is the best ever._ Ergo, _no game_ can truly be the best game ever. As such, _any_ game given that title is overrated--and when a company has enough rabid fanchildren in its base, almost every game it releases will be declared "best game ever" shortly thereafter.


 
I see where you're coming from. I can't begin to agree, though, due to the odd way you set your criteria. You're basically saying that any "good" game from any known company is overrated becaue of these "rabid fanchildren".



> Fighting Games in general. Sorry if I don't like sitting there and beating the crap outa someone for about 15 seconds per match >_>


 
That's because you suck. You see, take it off of easy and put it on a higher difficulty. That way you can have matches that last as much as 20 seconds each.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Most Nintendo Games (save Pikmin and possibly Mario Kart and the original 3 Mario Bros.)


 Wait, You like Mario Kart and not Super mario world? 

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, You like Mario Kart and not Super mario world?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?



The original Mario Kart was cool...I don't remember much of Mario World.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2009)

Oi...do I have a list:

Halo series, Team Fortress 2, Second Life, SOCOM, RTS Games, Left 4 Dead, and many more that I don't remember right now. Some of these I don't like because they robbed the attention of the game I play only to be either worse or no different.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

The Halo series, I hate it, sorry
It's overrated, unoriginal, and again, overrated.
They say it's the most, err how do they say it?, "The best and most groundbreaking fps".
I can assure that is not, there have been far more fps' before Halo, that have been much better, and much more original.

That was my catharsis for this quarter of the year, back to timidity, sorry everyone.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 5, 2009)

For me its Halo,WoW, Elder Scrolls IV, and more I just can't think of them


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 5, 2009)

I liked Mario World, although I liked Yoshi's Island more.

Mario Kart never looked interesting to me, so I never really gave it a try.

Oh, and I have to say Street Fighter 2. I never find much reason to play it. Gundam: Endless Duel was a far, far more enjoyable game


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 5, 2009)

Shouden said:
			
		

> I just want to take a moment to say that if you can't count a game as being crappy if you only played it on Easy. Of course it's going to be boring and easy on Easy, that's the point. You have to play it on Normal or Hardcore to include it.


I've played them both on normal, and I've also played Halo on its hard difficulty. _Still_ no challenge.

(Also, why am I reminded of the Twitards who insist that you can't call the series bad without reading all of it...?)



Panzermanathod said:


> I see where you're coming from. I can't begin to agree, though, due to the odd way you set your criteria. You're basically saying that any "good" game from any known company is overrated becaue of these "rabid fanchildren".


 Technically, it is.
I mean, something doesn't have to be _bad_ to be overrated.
For example, Fender and Gibson both make pretty good guitars--but they're _incredibly_ overrated, in my experience.

Then again, I play Ibanez, so I _might_ just be a little biased there...



> That's because you suck. You see, take it off of easy and put it on a higher difficulty. That way you can have matches that last as much as 20 seconds each.


This made me smile. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 5, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> You see, games made by companies with a sufficiently large fanbase tend to attract more attention than games by smaller companies. Now, when a game becomes sufficiently popular, it is almost invariably declared "TEH BEST GAME EVAR". You with me so far?





Maybe. Except for the singling out one genre as a whole as being "Double", and missing how even large companies with rabid fanbases can make games that don't get as much spotlight as games with rabid fanboys throwing itself left and right. (Tell me, how much have you heard about Infinite Undiscovery? Or what about Trace Memory?)

Plus, that would have to mean Valve's games are all overrated...which they are, some more tahn others. (Team Fortress 2 is being humped by everyone left and right. So far this place is the only place where you *don't* get cussed out and have your sexual orientation insulted for committing the crime of not worshipping that game.)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Maybe. Except for the singling out one genre as a whole as being "Double",


That falls under the "snark aside" caveat.



> and missing how even large companies with rabid fanbases can make games that don't get as much spotlight as games with rabid fanboys throwing itself left and right.


There are exceptions to any observation.

More relevant, however, is your failure to notice the "sufficiently popular" condition in that very sentence. This is really quite perturbing to me, given that you only saw fit to quote that portion of my post in the first place...



> (Tell me, how much have you heard about Infinite Undiscovery?


Enough to know I'm not interested in playing it 



> Or what about Trace Memory?)


...who made Trace Memory, again? I liked that one, actually.



> Plus, that would have to mean Valve's games are all overrated...which they are, some more tahn others. (Team Fortress 2 is being humped by everyone left and right. So far this place is the only place where you *don't* get cussed out and have your sexual orientation insulted for committing the crime of not worshipping that game.)


Team Fortress 2 is fun precisely because it's not _supposed_ to be good.

Again, something doesn't have to be bad to be overrated--though, of course, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 6, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> That falls under the "snark aside" caveat.
> 
> There are exceptions to any observation.
> 
> More relevant, however, is your failure to notice the "sufficiently popular" condition in that very sentence. This is really quite perturbing to me, given that you only saw fit to quote that portion of my post in the first place...



So define sufficiently Popular then since I missed it.


oh and it was Nintendo and an independent company that's got a close working relationship to them called Cing that made it. Most of their stuff's with nintendo or on the cell phone with a PS2 game also under their belt.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> So define sufficiently Popular then since I missed it.


It's hard to describe the exact heuristic right now...I just woke up, you see...

I'll try anyway, though.


The company has at least two to three big-name franchises to its name.*Ex.*
 Square Enix - Final Fantasy, Dragon Warrior 
Konami - Silent Hill, Metal Gear, Castlevania 
Capcom - Resident Evil, Mega Man, Devil May Cry, Street Fighter...

- At least one series by said company has been given at least one magazine review containing the words "*** does it again!" used in a positive fashion.
- Each of the company's series must have sold at least a million copies on at least one game in it.
  Those rules sound pretty reasonable, right?



> oh and it was Nintendo and an independent company that's got a close working relationship to them called Cing that made it. Most of their stuff's with nintendo or on the cell phone with a PS2 game also under their belt.


I don't think Cing counts. I've never heard of them before this post.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Konami - Silent Hill, Metal Gear, Castlevania


Would it be possible to put DDR in that category? DDR is win.

I hate. Mario. It's not that I hate platformers, I know there are some I like (Can't think of it right now...) but I just hate the idea of it. The games are crap to me. I also hate the scenery.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Utsukushii said:


> Would it be possible to put DDR in that category? DDR is win.


*Stop right there, weeaboo scum!*
The list wasn't meant to be exhaustive.
Anyway, I didn't know Konami made DDR.



> I hate. Mario. It's not that I hate platformers, I know there are some I like (Can't think of it right now...) but I just hate the idea of it. The games are crap to me. I also hate the scenery.


You just hate it because there aren't any big-eyed animu girls to play as :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> It's hard to describe the exact heuristic right now...I just woke up, you see...
> 
> I'll try anyway, though.
> 
> ...




Yep. And I can see your logic. Explains why Team Fortress 2 is so overrated. (Valve fits that to a T.)


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

Resident Evil series: idk...I just hate those games

GTA: Its really ticking me off that everyone says you must play a GTA game when in fact, they are absolutely pointless.

Gears of war games: Okay this is just making me mad...people have been saying halo sucks and they try and force you to play GOW...


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> *Stop right there, weeaboo scum!*
> The list wasn't meant to be exhaustive.
> *Anyway, I didn't know Konami made DDR.*
> 
> You just hate it because there aren't any big-eyed animu girls to play as :V


Were you trying to hide that? ^^

At any rate, I care not for big-eyed anime girls. I don't even watch anime. I just love Japan's history.

EDIT: And music <3. I know Konami makes DDR because BeForU is copyrighted to Konami, and they're in every DDR game.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Utsukushii said:


> Were you trying to hide that? ^^


It wouldn't be an Easter egg if I weren't, child.



> At any rate, I care not for big-eyed anime girls. I don't even watch anime. I just love Japan's history.


And their shitty music, evidently.
Which is close enough.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

KrystalsLover said:


> GTA: Its really ticking me off that everyone says you must play a GTA game when in fact, they are absolutely pointless.


All games are absolutely pointless. We've discussed this. Read the rest of the thread.



> Gears of war games: Okay this is just making me mad...people have been saying halo sucks and they try and force you to play GOW...


Cry moar.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 7, 2009)

Wut? Someone said TWEWY is OVERRATED?!

I myself don't regard the game highly, but it's still good... but OVERRATED?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wut? Someone said TWEWY is OVERRATED?!
> 
> I myself don't regard the game highly, but it's still good... but OVERRATED?


WO, we already know you're a Squenix fanboy of the nth degree. You can stop reminding us now.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 7, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wut? Someone said TWEWY is OVERRATED?!
> 
> I myself don't regard the game highly, but it's still good... but OVERRATED?




I'd say it's not overrated, I haven't even heard of it. heh


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> I'd say it's not overrated, I haven't even heard of it. heh


Irrelevant.
It's already been declared "teh best gaem evar" a few times.
Ergo, overrated.


----------



## Koray (Jul 7, 2009)

I just found anotherone...
Counter Strike... It's just frustrating :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I just found anotherone...
> Counter Strike... It's just frustrating :/


Never played it, but I wouldn't be surprised. It's some sort of war-FPS, right?


----------



## Koray (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Never played it, but I wouldn't be surprised. It's some sort of war-FPS, right?


Yeah... It's kinda like Half life, only much worse >_>


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 7, 2009)

The game itself is fine, it's the damn playerbase that fucks it up.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Yeah... It's kinda like Half life, only much worse >_>


..._which_ Half-Life? Because if it's worse than 1...then _damn._


----------



## Koray (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> ..._which_ Half-Life? Because if it's worse than 1...then _damn._


Similar to the first, but worse... and yeah :S


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Never played it, but I wouldn't be surprised. It's some sort of war-FPS, right?



Started as a mod if I recall. It's pretty overrated; and i admit I was part of that during the craze. (Before people started hacking it and exploiting as much glitches as possible. I hear Team Fortress Classic was a lot like that in its later days)

STill it is part of what sort of wrote down the "Cock measuring is fun".


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Started as a mod if I recall. It's pretty overrated; and i admit I was part of that during the craze. (Before people started hacking it and exploiting as much glitches as possible. I hear Team Fortress Classic was a lot like that in its later days)
> 
> STill it is part of what sort of wrote down the "Cock measuring is fun".


Ah--so _that's_ why I never took any interest in it :V


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't really care for most Final Fantasies, Resident Evil, I never go into Street Fighter, I'm not into Kingdom Hearts, Prince of Persia...

there's more, I can't think of.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I don't really care for most Final Fantasies, Resident Evil, I never go into Street Fighter, I'm not into Kingdom Hearts, Prince of Persia...
> 
> there's more, I can't think of.


Why aren't we friends? We seem to dislike many of the same games.


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, that reminds me.


I never got into Kingdom Hearts either.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 7, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Yeah, that reminds me.
> 
> 
> I never got into Kingdom Hearts either.



Same here


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 15, 2009)

Final fantasy VII

Sure the game was entertaining. Though I didn't see why people keep overglorifying how "awesome" it is. All I found it being was a simple ATB based RPG that kept me entertained for a week. Final Fantasy IX was better

I didn't really get into Counter Strike. I guess the entire repetativeness of it got to me. There were too many objectives in a multiplayer game besides kill the enemy. I am still used to Doom style fighting where you just see some asshole across the map with his back turned and pull out your huge fucking rocket launcher, and nuke his ass.

Fallout 3 I really didn't like. I am still to attached to the second currently. The third felt like Oblivion with guns.



> GTA: Its really ticking me off that everyone says you must play a GTA game when in fact, they are absolutely pointless.



GTA games are MEANT to be pointless. You don't see people calling Wolfenstein 3D pointless. All you do in that game is pick up a minigun and shoot nazis. Although a lot of more mature gamers don't just go postal in GTA 24/7 like all the 7 year olds do.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Why aren't we friends? We seem to dislike many of the same games.


Aww, the non-conformist wants to have friends! How cute <3

Srsly though: Second Life. wtf is with that crap? D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Irrelevant.
> It's already been declared "teh best gaem evar" a few times.
> Ergo, overrated.


 What.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 15, 2009)

battlefield 1943 and all sports games.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 15, 2009)

It's not that I dislike CoD 4; I like the entire CoD series. It's just that nobody aside from me seems to like Call of Duty WaW more than CoD 4. 

I also was never really a huge Gears of War Fan, but most of my friends love that game XP


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't leave out Left 4 Dead.

Overrated. >.>


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 15, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> battlefield 1943 and all sports games.


 
Not ALL sports games.  Most people don't like them.  The only one I like is the NHL series because I'm a hockey player and fan.  Other than that, all other sports games do suck. 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't leave out Left 4 Dead.
> 
> Overrated. >.>


 
It's short, repetitive, and the multiplayer is lacking. I'm with you on that one.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't leave out Left 4 Dead.
> 
> Overrated. >.>



Left 4 Dead is a fun game. It is just people make to big a deal out of it. Even creating a sequel to it. (even though its a co-op game with no storyline)

I went to a parents party once and I had a ten year old claiming it was the greatest game ever created, and I just laughed and laughed


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't leave out Left 4 Dead.
> 
> Overrated. >.>



I know, right?


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't leave out Left 4 Dead.
> 
> Overrated. >.>



i can say that yes it is over rated and yes i own it and play it. but its alot of fun with friends only. though i can say i hate playing it alone or with anyone i dont know so i dont play it often enough now for it to still be worth anything other than gamerscore


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't leave out Left 4 Dead.
> 
> Overrated. >.>



I still say it's better than Team Fortress 2....but it's still not worth even *half* of what the valve sycoFANts say. 

I'm over in the "Still waiting for Episode 3" crowd. Considering the whole "Episodic gameplay" has been an utter failure...that had *better* be worth the wait, especially if it comes out as more than just $20.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2009)

Guys, Dragon Quest isn't overrated. :V


----------



## Garrus (Jul 16, 2009)

HAWX - I liked the game but the achievements made it bad:

150G for RADAR GUIDED MISSLE VETERAN - RG Missles in HAWX are 95% hit accuracy and usually one shot kill.

Play HAWX and wow what do you know, unless its a main cannon (guns only) match then everybody's using the cheapest crap possible for achievements.

Nice game, different but could also feel better with a small bit of refining for the extra shine this game could have but achievements ruined it.

Now Im probably the only person of my 90 people + friend list who plays it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Final fantasy VII
> 
> Sure the game was entertaining. Though I didn't see why people keep overglorifying how "awesome" it is. All I found it being was a simple ATB based RPG that kept me entertained for a week. Final Fantasy IX was better



I hate random battle games. Gets annoying when you're trying to get somewhere and BAM! another battle sequence...and then another...and another...(usually immediately right after the last one too before you can take two steps!)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I hate random battle games. Gets annoying when you're trying to get somewhere and BAM! another battle sequence...and then another...and another...(usually immediately right after the last one too before you can take two steps!)



When you get a vehicles like a chocobo or the airship there are no random battles. Thats a major 1up from a game like Golden Sun (An extremely good RPG for the GBA) where you have random battles in vehicles like the ship. Though random battles are only used in that game to get xp really. Thats why there is a major grinding factor to lvl up as quickly as possible before a boss battle


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> When you get a vehicles like a chocobo or the airship there are no random battles. Thats a major 1up from a game like Golden Sun (An extremely good RPG for the GBA) where you have random battles in vehicles like the ship. Though random battles are only used in that game to get xp really. Thats why there is a major grinding factor to lvl up as quickly as possible before a boss battle



That's one thing, but when you're just walking from point A to point B to get an item (and you don't have an airship or whatever) or something, it becomes a hassle to have a fight every third step.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm over in the "Still waiting for Episode 3" crowd. Considering the whole "Episodic gameplay" has been an utter failure...that had *better* be worth the wait, especially if it comes out as more than just $20.



well look at it this way when the orange box came out everyone who bought it payed 10$ a game and got 5 games i just hope valve does another five in one deal like the orange box again.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> When you get a vehicles like a chocobo or the airship there are no random battles. Thats a major 1up from a game like Golden Sun (An extremely good RPG for the GBA) where you have random battles in vehicles like the ship. Though random battles are only used in that game to get xp really. Thats why there is a major grinding factor to lvl up as quickly as possible before a boss battle



Random battles are a tradition in their own right, but to me the most damned annoying quirk is that in almost every RPG featuring them (excluding FF1) is that you're _forced_ to fight them because if your "Flee" command fails, the monsters effectively get a _free turn_ while your party just stands there.  I know it's statistically based, but seriously, if I can wipe the cavern floor with the enemies why can't I freakin' _run away from one_?

At least games like Chrono Cross, Mario RPGs avert the problem by having contact-based monster encounters instead of random.  You may not always see it coming, but hell, at least you CAN avoid battles when you want to.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

I really hate Kingdom Hearts. Any of them.

But not many others. I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to games. For example, I enjoyed playing Gun just for that fact that I could reenact Dances With Wolves and murder countless buffalo, then leave their carcasses strewn about. (Trampling hookers with my horse was pretty damn fun too.)


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I enjoyed playing Gun just for that fact that I could reenact Dances With Wolves and murder countless buffalo, then leave their carcasses strewn about. (Trampling hookers with my horse was pretty damn fun too.)



Don't forget scalping live people.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 16, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> At least games like Chrono Cross, Mario RPGs avert the problem by having contact-based monster encounters instead of random.  You may not always see it coming, but hell, at least you CAN avoid battles when you want to.



Reminds me of Shadow Madness. Before there's a random encounter, you hear a roar. If you old down L1 and R1, you duck, which 95% of the times escapes monster encounters.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Don't forget scalping live people.



I was disappointed I couldn't do anything with the scalps. But then again, perhaps it makes it more amusing that that was added JUST so people could be sadistic little fuckers.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 17, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Reminds me of Shadow Madness. Before there's a random encounter, you hear a roar. If you old down L1 and R1, you duck, which 95% of the times escapes monster encounters.


FF1 was still guilty of you losing a turn if your escape attempt fails . . . but at least lower-levelled monsters will run away _from you_.  Nothing quite like stumbling upon a pack of 7-8 wolves and all but one of them flee on the first turn


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jul 17, 2009)

WoW, Everytime someone mentions it I have to be the one to say "I've never played" at which point I either hear "WHAT?" or "Wtf what's wrong with you?" and I have to be witty and say "I have things to do". 

I honestly wouldn't mind trying the game out sometime but from what i've seen it's just another fun online game to play with friends and a lot of the hype about it is unnecessary.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 17, 2009)

Halo.

God it makes me angry >:[ I don't want to hear about some new god damn hard-mode map that your mother created in your basement where you stand in a cleverly designed open field with nothing there so you can just shoot shit.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 17, 2009)

Mass Effect.

Fuck.

They should have named it Talk To People Effect, because that's the _entire goddamn game._ Fighting shit is like 1/10th of the game. I'm all for an epic story line and side quests and stuff, but goddamn, if it's an action RPG IT NEEDS TO HAVE ACTION IN IT. I don't need fights every five seconds but I do need fights every HALF AN HOUR. I played for about four hours and can count on my hands how many fights there were.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> They should have named it Talk To People Effect, because that's the _entire goddamn game._ Fighting shit is like 1/10th of the game. I'm all for an epic story line and side quests and stuff, but goddamn, if it's an action RPG IT NEEDS TO HAVE ACTION IN IT. I don't need fights every five seconds but I do need fights every HALF AN HOUR. I played for about four hours and can count on my hands how many fights there were.



Yeah Mass Effect transitioned from Kotor in a way that they removed turn based fighting and made dialog a central part of the game. This was one of the major critiscms and apparently they are going to correct it in the sequel.

Though Baron I have to ask. Did you play any of the subquests? Since 90% of them are ALL just Mako driving and then firefights


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> removed turn based fighting and made dialog a central part of the game.



I'm all for removing turn-based fighting. Turn-based is boring. I love the live action fighting, but the problem stands that there just _isn't enough._



> Though Baron I have to ask. Did you play any of the subquests? Since 90% of them are ALL just Mako driving and then firefights



No, I was too busy forcing myself to enjoy the main quest line. It's a shame, too, because I liked the idea behind the story. Oh, and the alien races were _fucking cool._ But the game was so damn boring, holy shit.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No, I was too busy forcing myself to enjoy the main quest line. It's a shame, too, because I liked the idea behind the story. Oh, and the alien races were _fucking cool._ But the game was so damn boring, holy shit.



I recommend giving the game another try and play some of the subquests. A few of them are actually rather difficult and provide an interesting story experience. Either that or play on an exceeding harder difficulty and try for some trial and error gameplay to overshadow the dialogue


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 17, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> well look at it this way when the orange box came out everyone who bought it payed 10$ a game and got 5 games i just hope valve does another five in one deal like the orange box again.




It better be. Even if only two of them was actually worth paying for.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> It better be. Even if only two of them was actually worth paying for.



Which ones?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I recommend giving the game another try and play some of the subquests. A few of them are actually rather difficult and provide an interesting story experience. Either that or play on an exceeding harder difficulty and try for some trial and error gameplay to overshadow the dialogue



Fuck. Okay. I did.

And I just finished playing through the game. It did get a lot better once you finish the first planets. Then you get a ton of side quests and shit, but FUCK ME the game suffers from Fallout 3 Syndrome, where they cocktease you with a MILLION FUCKIN BILLION things to do on the side other than the main quest, but the game ends (for no good reason) once you do the main quest.

Fuck games that do that. Finishing a main quest where the player character comes out of it PERFECTLY GODDAMN FINE then says "lol u can't play anymore" is stupid.

Give me ONE GOOD REASON why Shepard can't go and do the side quests after finishing the main quest line.


----------



## Koray (Jul 19, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Fuck. Okay. I did.
> 
> And I just finished playing through the game. It did get a lot better once you finish the first planets. Then you get a ton of side quests and shit, but FUCK ME the game suffers from Fallout 3 Syndrome, where they cocktease you with a MILLION FUCKIN BILLION things to do on the side other than the main quest, but the game ends (for no good reason) once you do the main quest.
> 
> ...


Because some of them involve the Geth and the whole conspiracy thing...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Because some of them involve the Geth and the whole conspiracy thing...



The Geth are still around. The only thing that's different is that Sovereign the Turian dude are dead. And of all the side quests I found, none of them were about them. Those were main quests.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Give me ONE GOOD REASON why Shepard can't go and do the side quests after finishing the main quest line.



Maybe because at the end of the game you get that epic choice which either fucks up the galaxy by changing it's leaders or keeping the status quo of intolerance. It may have impacted some planets in the galaxy (depending on which leader you chose)

Also bare in mind that a lot of your party members are only sticking around because of Saren (Tali and Garrus) and they are supposed to go places afterward. (Tali leaves to the Floatilla to give her race info on the Geth and how to stop them, Garrus decides to either join C-Sec or the Spectre's depending on what choices you made via dialog) If you did the game like me and killed all the party members you had. I had only two left (killed Wrex). So yeah it doesn't feel that appetizing playing the game with two party members.

Playing the game and just continuing would just make the player get bored since they didn't include a whole lot of replayability outside of the main quest line and Shepard's bad ass Duke Nukem style dialog. Even the repetitive sub quests get old after a while. You are encouraged to complete the game many times over on different difficulties since there are achievements in both versions that stress this (along with several rewards for doing so). Oh and afterward you get completion data to use in another playthrough, except this time you are encouraged to do another playthrough on a harder difficulty

Though I agree the game could have let you play afterward. I think Kotor solidified this better since your player character in that game is meant to go into the beyond after hearing memories of his/her's past and goes to fight a new threat, same with the second game.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 20, 2009)

Another game I don't seem to like is WoW.  Granted I've never played it, but I don't care to try it.


----------



## Hollyheist (Jul 21, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Another game I don't seem to like is WoW.  Granted I've never played it, but I don't care to try it.


its alright but gets pretty old pretty fast... no idea how people get so hooked on it...
One game i really don't care much for is... COD 4...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 21, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Which ones?



Episode 2 and Portal. As you know I wasn't that fond of TF2 and already had half Life 2 like everyone else. And already was finished with Episode one like everyone else by the week after it was released. (Nice idea to put it with it for those who missed it in 2006 though)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh man, I'm sick of hearing about Team Fortress 2, Call of Duty 4 and every single game I MUST GET. War games were and never will be my thing. 

Now Left 4 Dead, there's one of the few FPSs I actually like.


----------



## djdylan13 (Jul 23, 2009)

i tried WoW for the free trial and it really isn't addictive unless you have at least 10 friends(supposedly) playing with you but i'm not dishing out 15 bucks to prove this


----------



## Morroke (Jul 23, 2009)

djdylan13 said:


> i tried WoW for the free trial and it really isn't addictive unless you have at least 10 friends(supposedly) playing with you but i'm not dishing out 15 bucks to prove this



Smart not to continue it >.<; Once you get to 30 and get your character's mount, it's really hard to let go >.>


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

Evolus said:


> Since there was a "games only you seem to like" thread, I figured this one was the perfect compliment. Are there any games that everyone else rants and raves about, but you just can't get into them? Please note that the following viewpoints are my _opinions_, please treat them as such. I'm not wanting to start a flame war here... I know how easily us nerds can become irritated when faced with differing video game opinions. ^_~
> 
> I know I'll be stunning most of you by naming the following games, but I've never liked World of Warcraft, Left 4 Dead, Team Fortress 2, or Halo.
> 
> ...


YOU FORGOT RUNESCAPE *takes the pedastal and starts bashing all of the internet conformists who think games liek runescape, everquest, wow, halo, and such are GOOD games*

My top hated games: WoW, Runescape, All of the godawful Zombie games that are all the rage, Guitar hero, Rock band, grand theft auto, and MAPLESTORY


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 25, 2009)

Halo 3, I didn't hate the game that much, it was ok but the story is just extending this unneeded bull crap that the second one started, it got way to bright at times while others it was to dark, and the multilayer was just meh. But what really pisses me off is the fan base, they have this other worldly view of it if it was some sort of Norse god, and if they didn't see it as such it would come down from Valhalla and smite them till there was nothing left to smite. And this goes for so many other games, Final Fantasy 7, WOW and the Sims area few.


----------



## AzureBahamut (Jul 26, 2009)

Gears of War series and Left 4 Dead...


----------

